# Time to say Goodblei?



## Kochtopf (13. Februar 2019)

Toller, ausgewogener Bericht, danke!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Februar 2019)

Habe für Punkt 3 gestimmt, da "momentan" in der Tat die günstigste Alternative und nicht erwiesen ist, was Blei im Wasser wirklich anrichtet.  
Würde aber gewiss nicht das Angeln aufgeben, wenn das Blei vom Markt verschwinden würde.

Also weg damit!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2019)

Das wir uns überhaupt mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen zeigt, das oft nur geschaut wird, wo kann man was ändern, ohne zu berücksichtigen, wie groß der Erfolg dabei sein wird. 

Ich erlaube mir ein paar Zeilen aus Wikipedia  zu zitieren, die da lauten "Für Deutschland und das Jahr 2000 wurde der atmosphärische Eintrag in Böden auf 571 t Blei/Jahr geschätzt. Eine weitere Quelle ist belasteter Dünger, sowohl Mineraldünger (136 t Pb/a), insbesondere Ammonsalpeter, als auch Wirtschaftsdünger (182 t Pb/a). Klärschlämme (90 t Pb/a) und Kompost (77 t Pb/a) tragen ebenfalls zur Bleibelastung der Böden bei.[51] Ein erheblicher Eintrag erfolgt auch durch Bleischrot-Munition.[52][53] " https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blei.

Da stellt man dar, das im Jahr 2000 über 1000 t Blei in die deutsche Landschaft eingetragen wurden. Im Gegensatz zur Jagd liegt unser Blei am Grund eines Gewässers, bildet eine Passivierungsschicht und ist dann chemisch recht stabil. Wird nicht von höheren Tieren aufgenommen, wie es durch Raubvögel beim Schrot immer wieder vorkommt.

Meine Meinung, kann man machen, gäbe aber bessere Ansätze.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Februar 2019)

@Testudo: Stimmt so nicht. Klemmbleie werden sehr wohl von Wasservögeln aufgenommen, wie die im Beitrag zitierten Studien zeigen. Wie schädlich Angelblei letztlich wirklich ist, kann derzeit niemand wirklich sagen. Aber das Argument "Wir machen weiter, weil die anderen (Landwirte, Jäger, etc.) sind noch viel schlimmer" (zugebenermaßen stark vereinfacht) finde ich persönlich schwach.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Februar 2019)

Beim Feedern kostet ein Edelstahlkorb mit Bleigewicht Schmackhaft etwa das 4-Fache eines normalen Drahtkorbs. Wird Stahl in Gänze eingesetzt, sehe ich, was auf mich zukommen könnte rein preislich.

Es lebe die freie Leine!


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2019)

Angler sind die einzige "Interessengemeinschaft", die beständig am eigenen Ast sägt....


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Angler sind die einzige "Interessengemeinschaft", die beständig am eigenen Ast sägt....




Jupp.
Ich hätte son Thema auch eher in einem "Schützer" Forum erwartet.


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Februar 2019)

Ich schmeiss auch Tungsten ins Wasser....kein Problem. Denke, wenn sich das durchsetzt, werden die Preise sich entsprechend anpassen. Teuer war unser Hobby schon immer.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Und danach diskutieren/ verbieten wir über/ die Plastikteile welche ins Gewässer eingebracht werden.
Gummifische
Feederkörbe
Angelschnur incl. Booms etc.

Und danach stellt man uns als Umweltsünder No. 1 dar weil wir mit dem Auto zum Angelplatz fahren wo es den Fisch doch im Lebensmittelladen um die Ecke gibt.

Verlieren dann alle Vereine den Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Testudo: Stimmt so nicht. Klemmbleie werden sehr wohl von Wasservögeln aufgenommen, wie die im Beitrag zitierten Studien zeigen. Wie schädlich Angelblei letztlich wirklich ist, kann derzeit niemand wirklich sagen. Aber das Argument "Wir machen weiter, weil die anderen (Landwirte, Jäger, etc.) sind noch viel schlimmer" (zugebenermaßen stark vereinfacht) finde ich persönlich schwach.


Georg, das ist ja auch eigentlich gar nicht meine Art, aber wenn man wirklich etwas machen möchte, ist es doch sinnvoll da anzugreifen, wo die großen Räder gedreht werden und nicht dort, wo es im Prinzip um Nuancen geht. Und wenn ich dann Videos von Strelow sehe, der die dinger verständlicherweise auch verkaufen möchte, und erklärt, wie toll es ist, weil sie langsamer absinken, dann frage ich mich, warum hat er nicht einfach ein leichteren Jigkopf verwendet und somit weniger Blei eingetragen beim Abriss. Wenn ich 200g Blei in den Rhein oder die Ostsee kachel, womit soll ich die denn ersetzen? Bei dem geringeren spezifischen Gewicht bin ich dann bei 300g wenn es langt. Und wenn die  Schrotbleie den Wassservögeln zu schaffen machen, dann gehe ich damit daccord, dann nehmen wir die Bleifrei. Aber da habe ich trotz intensiven Stippfischens in meinem ganzen Leben kein Kilo verbraucht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beim Feedern kostet ein Edelstahlkorb mit Bleigewicht Schmackhaft etwa das 4-Fache eines normalen Drahtkorbs. Wird Stahl in Gänze eingesetzt, sehe ich, was auf mich zukommen könnte rein preislich.
> 
> Es lebe die freie Leine!


 Man denke an die Prohibition, wir treffen uns in geheimen Zirkeln um Nachts unsere Bleie zu gießen


----------



## Tobias85 (13. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Angler sind die einzige "Interessengemeinschaft", die beständig am eigenen Ast sägt....



Sehe ich in dem Fall nicht so...wenn „prioritäre Stoffe“ wie Blei schon in zwei Jahren nicht mehr in Gewässer eingebracht werden dürfen (und Georgs Artikel scheint ja sehr gründlich recherchiert zu sein), dann wird uns gar nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als  Alternativen zu nutzen. Also lieber jetzt schon Gedanken machen, als dann in zwei Jahren dumm dazustehen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Februar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Ich hätte son Thema auch eher in einem "Schützer" Forum erwartet.



Also totschweigen??? Da gibt es europaweit Initiativen, es werden Gesetzentwürfe gebastelt und wir sollen nicht darüber berichten? Nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir das Thema mit dem Artikel auf die Tagesordnung setzen. Da ist es schon lange.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2019)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand (genauestmöglich) nachgezählt und nachgerechnet, was Industrie - insbesondere Chemieindustrie und Konsorten, verarbeitende Betriebe und Verkehr an Bleiemissionen im Abwasser, Abluft usw.  an die Umwelt abgeben?

Wenn die Anglerschaft z.B. mal angenommen, einen mir als hoch erscheinenden sehr grobkörnig-konzentrierten Blei-in-Umwelt-Emmissionsanteil von 1% abgeben, was sagt uns das dann?


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wäre es da nicht besser, dem unkalkulierbaren Risiko einer Restriktion von oben durch eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung zuvorzukommen?



Nee. Warum auch?

Erstmal weitermachen und warten was passiert.
Nicht noch befeuern die Debatte oder gar vorher einknicken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sehe ich in dem Fall nicht so...wenn „prioritäre Stoffe“ wie Blei schon in zwei Jahren nicht mehr in Gewässer eingebracht werden dürfen (und Georgs Artikel scheint ja sehr gründlich recherchiert zu sein), dann wird uns gar nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als  Alternativen zu nutzen. Also lieber jetzt schon Gedanken machen, als dann in zwei Jahren dumm dazustehen.



Das Umweltministerium NRW hat vor Jahren beim LFV Westfalen und Lippe eine Studie in Auftrag gegeben.
Der LFV sollte sich mit den Auswirkungen von Angelblei und deren Alternativen befassen.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sehe ich in dem Fall nicht so...wenn „prioritäre Stoffe“ wie Blei schon in zwei Jahren nicht mehr in Gewässer eingebracht werden dürfen (und Georgs Artikel scheint ja sehr gründlich recherchiert zu sein), dann wird uns gar nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als  Alternativen zu nutzen. Also lieber jetzt schon Gedanken machen, als dann in zwei Jahren dumm dazustehen.


Dann werde ich mir in zwei Jahren Gedanken dazu machen, aber nicht jetzt schon, in vorauseilendem Gehorsam, ein Vermögen verballern.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Georg, das ist ja auch eigentlich gar nicht meine Art, aber wenn man wirklich etwas machen möchte, ist es doch sinnvoll da anzugreifen, wo die großen Räder gedreht werden und nicht dort, wo es im Prinzip um Nuancen geht. Und wenn ich dann Videos von Strelow sehe, der die dinger verständlicherweise auch verkaufen möchte, und erklärt, wie toll es ist, weil sie langsamer absinken, dann frage ich mich, warum hat er nicht einfach ein leichteren Jigkopf verwendet und somit weniger Blei eingetragen beim Abriss. Wenn ich 200g Blei in den Rhein oder die Ostsee kachel, womit soll ich die denn ersetzen? Bei dem geringeren spezifischen Gewicht bin ich dann bei 300g wenn es langt. Und wenn die  Schrotbleie den Wassservögeln zu schaffen machen, dann gehe ich damit daccord, dann nehmen wir die Bleifrei. Aber da habe ich trotz intensiven Stippfischens in meinem ganzen Leben kein Kilo verbraucht.



Mich haben die Studien aus England auch stark verblüfft. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Klemmblei so massive Auswirkungen auf die Population der Schwäne haben kann. Ich kann da ja nur die Studien lesen und wiedergeben, die sagen das aber sehr eindeutig. Darum, was genau verboten wird, geht's ja gerade in der ganzen Diskussion. Meine persönliche, anglerische Meinung: Beim Angeln auf Hecht kann ich durchaus auf Blei verzichten. Dass dann der Jigkopf etwas größer ist, stört weder mich noch den Hecht. Barschcracks dürften das schon wieder anders sehen, denn bei feinen Montagen spielt das schon wieder ein erhebliche Rolle. Und Tungsten ist halt wirklich sauteuer. Bei Pilkern und schweren Bleien bin ich raus - dazu kann ich nichts sagen, da mir die Erfahrungen fehlen. Es dürfte aber schwer sein, da was passendes zu finden. Fest steht, dass Blei rein anglerisch sehr gut funktioniert und nicht 1:1 ersetzt werden kann.


----------



## Tobias85 (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Das Umweltministerium NRW hat vor Jahren beim LFV Westfalen und Lippe eine Studie in Auftrag gegeben.
> Der LFV sollte sich mit den Auswirkungen von Angelblei und deren Alternativen befassen.



Und, was hat die ergeben? So bringt die Info uns erstmal nicht weiter... 



Andal schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir in zwei Jahren Gedanken dazu machen, aber nicht jetzt schon, in vorauseilendem Gehorsam, ein Vermögen verballern.



Ich sag ja nicht, dass wir jetzt alle sofort bleifreie Bleie kaufen sollen, werd ich erstmal genauso wenig machen. Aber trotzdem kann man ja schonmal mögliche Alternativen diskutieren. Das hat ja aber nichts mit den eigenen Ast absägen zu tun, solange hier niemand den sofortigen Bleiverzicht fordert.


----------



## Tobias85 (13. Februar 2019)

Für mich ist Georgs Artikel ein rein informierender, der über die Sachlage und die zu erwartenden gesetzlichen Einschränkungen informiert, nichts weiter. Und als solchen fand ich ihn überaus informativ, auch wenn er keine Lösung anbieten kann.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Februar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Ich hätte son Thema auch eher in einem "Schützer" Forum erwartet.


Naja Georg hat das Thema nicht Aufgemacht sondern berichtet über politische Entwicklungen insofern ist es hier durchaus on topic


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir in zwei Jahren Gedanken dazu machen, aber nicht jetzt schon, in vorauseilendem Gehorsam, ein Vermögen verballern.


Ist auch sinnig, wenn das alle machen müssen sinken sicher auch die Preise


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2019)

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Man muss gewisse Sachen nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit besprechen, nur um damit Wirrköpfe auf den Plan zu rufen. Man muss die Geister nicht bestellen, sie kommen von ganz alleine!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Mich haben die Studien aus England auch stark verblüfft. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Klemmblei so massive Auswirkungen auf die Population der Schwäne haben kann.



Ich sags mal so, Scheixx auf die Schwäne!
Eigentlich sind diese ja auch Neozooen und wurden im späten Mittelalter von Feudalherschern hier in Europa eingeführt.
Das sind regelrechte Terrorvögel und sie zerstören während der Brutzeit jedes für sie erreichbare Gelege anderer Wasservögel.
Schwäne sind einfach hübsch an zu schauende Schädlinge!
Allerdings haben die wohl vor allem in England eine Sonderstellung und werden gehätschelt, sie gehören ja sogar der "Krone".
Nur ist eben leider auch davon auszugehen, dass auch andere Wasservögel, gründelnde Enten z.B., genau so Bleischrote, egal nun ob vom Angler oder Jäger, aufnehmen!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja Georg hat das Thema nicht Aufgemacht sondern berichtet über politische Entwicklungen insofern ist es hier durchaus on topic



Das Thema ist mMn eher was für die Zeitung denn fürs Internet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und, was hat die ergeben? So bringt die Info uns erstmal nicht weiter...
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sag ja nicht, dass wir jetzt alle sofort bleifreie Bleie kaufen sollen, werd ich erstmal genauso wenig machen. Aber trotzdem kann man ja schonmal mögliche Alternativen diskutieren. Das hat ja aber nichts mit den eigenen Ast absägen zu tun, solange hier niemand den sofortigen Bleiverzicht fordert.


Nutz doch mal Google.

https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/images/pdfs/bericht_bleiersatzstoffe.pdf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Man denke an die Prohibition, wir treffen uns in geheimen Zirkeln um Nachts unsere Bleie zu gießen



Das Problem ist wie immer, das die Industrie/Wirtschaft sich nicht darauf eingestellt hat und die Preise an den Konsumenten weitergegeben werden. Die Frage ist ja auch, wie sich Blei in den Gewässern auswirkt.

Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es mit den Gummifischen weitergeht. Ich würde den ökologischen Gesichtspunkt keinesfalls ausklammern wollen, ich sehe aber in unseren Gefilden einfach eine breite Doppelmoral bei allem. E-Autos betrieben aus Battieren mit selten Erden, wo Kinder für Arbeiten. Vogelschutzgebiete und daneben stehen die Windräder. Hochwertige Ruten aus China, unter miesesten Arbeitsbedingungen gefertigt. Alles halb so wild.

Aber Blei bei uns in den Gewässern vor der Tür ist natürlich sofort mit Verboten angedacht. Sieht für mich immer nach Aktionismus aus ohne Substanz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Februar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Thema ist mMn eher was für die Zeitung denn fürs Internet.



Das Thema wurde letztes Jahr schon durchgekaut. In Holland ist es sogar schon fest beschlossen. Im Internet gab es dazu viele Artikel.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nur ist eben leider auch davon auszugehen, dass auch andere Wasservögel, gründelnde Enten z.B., genau so Bleischrote, egal nun ob vom Angler oder Jäger, aufnehmen! Jürgen



So ist es leider. Bei Seeadlern wurde es mehrfach für jagdliches Bleischrot nachgewiesen. Wenn man nach Klemmblei sucht, wird man vielleicht auch was finden. 

Aus meiner Sicht wäre überlegenswert, wie in England Klemmbleie bis zu einer bestimmten Größe durch Alternativen ersetzen. Ich bin aber nun kein Stippangler und kann dazu nichts aus der Praxis sagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde letztes Jahr schon durchgekaut. In Holland ist es sogar schon fest beschlossen. Im Internet gab es dazu viele Artikel.



Ist bisher an mir vorbei gegangen und wird es auch weiterhin. Ich hab ja noch Vorrat für den Rest des Lebens.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Februar 2019)

War mir gar nicht so klar, dass Vögel dadurch sterben können. Wenn man Schäden vermeiden kann, dann sollte man das auch tun. Für eine gute Alternative würde ich mehr Geld ausgeben. Ob nun ich nun 2 Euro pro Bleipackung zahle oder 5 ist mir eigentlich relativ egal....die paar Kröten jucken mich nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Februar 2019)

1800 langsam wurden die Wasserrohre aus blei hergestellt und ich kenne häuser in denen es noch welche gibt und die leute die in den Wohnungen leben...leben immer noch und sind nicht an Bleivergiftung gestorben....ich selbe wohnte 30 jahre in diesem haus und lebe komischerweise auch noch.....


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Man muss gewisse Sachen nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit besprechen, nur um damit Wirrköpfe auf den Plan zu rufen. Man muss die Geister nicht bestellen, sie kommen von ganz alleine!



Ist Dein gutes Recht, aber dieses eine Mal bin ich nicht Deiner Meinung  Die Geister sind schon lange da und müssen nicht erst noch kommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

D1985 schrieb:


> War mir gar nicht so klar, dass Vögel dadurch sterben können. Wenn man Schäden vermeiden kann, dann sollte man das auch tun. Für eine gute Alternative würde ich mehr Geld ausgeben. Ob nun ich nun 2 Euro pro Bleipackung zahle oder 5 ist mir eigentlich relativ egal....die paar Kröten jucken mich nicht.


Ok, dann bitte ab sofort ohne Angelschnur aus Kunststoff angeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde letztes Jahr schon durchgekaut. In Holland ist es sogar schon fest beschlossen. Im Internet gab es dazu viele Artikel.


Aber nur für die Süsswasserficherei, im Salzwasser verwenden die Holländer noch Blei, weil es keine Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Februar 2019)

D1985 schrieb:


> War mir gar nicht so klar, dass Vögel dadurch sterben können. Wenn man Schäden vermeiden kann, dann sollte man das auch tun. Für eine gute Alternative würde ich mehr Geld ausgeben. Ob nun ich nun 2 Euro pro Bleipackung zahle oder 5 ist mir eigentlich relativ egal....die paar Kröten jucken mich nicht.


klar man sollte nicht auf vögel schiessen mit bleischrot…..und fressen tun die es nicht das kann mir keiner erzählen denn vögel sind nicht blöd die erkennen sogar ein Sonnenblumenkern der leer ist und lassen den ungeöffnet fallen...alles schon beobachtet


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Aber nur für die Süsswasserficherei, im Salzwasser verwenden die Holländer noch Blei, weil es keine Alternativen gibt.



Ich versuche jetzt einen Döbel mit einem Bleischrot zu fangen. Möge die Moral mit mir sein!


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich versuche jetzt einen Döbel mit einem Bleischrot zu fangen. Möge die Moral mit mir sein!



Mit Glück beißt sogar ein Schwan.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Februar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Thema ist mMn eher was für die Zeitung denn fürs Internet.


 
Und - oh Wunder - in der letzten RUTE&ROLLE stand's drin ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Und - oh Wunder - in der letzten RUTE&ROLLE stand's drin ;-)



Woher soll ich das denn wissen wenn du mir keine schickst?


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2019)

Wenn irgendwo in Ostdeutschland der Preis der Jahreskarte, für tausende von Hektar Wasserfläche von 20,- auf 40,- klettert, dann bricht der Teufel los. Hier wird dagegen um eine Anhebung von schlanken 250% geradezu gebettelt. Das verstehe bitte wer mag. Aber man muss ja den guten Menschen nach aussen kehren, respektive einem Hersteller überteuerter Alternativen in die Hand spielen, oder!?


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwo in Ostdeutschland




Nananana - wat soll dat heißen? 

Das ist genau bei mir vor der Tür!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> .und fressen tun die es nicht das kann mir keiner erzählen denn vögel sind nicht blöd die erkennen sogar ein Sonnenblumenkern der leer ist und lassen den ungeöffnet fallen...alles schon beobachtet



Das ist falsch gedacht!
Viele Vögel müssen Steine aufnehmen, um damit ihre Nahrung (Körner/Samen), im so genannten Muskelmagen, zu verarbeiten.
Wenn nun Vögel bewusst Bleischrote aufnehmen, dann verwechseln sie diese wohl mit einem Steinchen.
Diese Bleischrote werden dann, zumindest langfristig, zwischen den anderen im Magen befindlichen Steinchen aufgerieben.
Ein Bleischrot gibt ja, solange es durch seine Oxidationsschicht geschützt ist, überhaupt kein giftiges Blei an die Umwelt, oder auch in den Vogelkörper, ab.
Die Magensäure wird sicher auch noch einen Beitrag leisten?

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2019)

Da mache ich mir wenig Sorgen: 200kg Letternmetall, 100kg Blei und ca. 60 Formen habe ich noch auf Vorrat...
Aber grundsätzlich ist der Verzicht auf Blei sehr wünschenswert - es tötet doch recht viele Vögel.
In New York sind im Central Park vor Jahren auch die Schwäne und Enten reihenweise am Blei der Angler verreckt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ok, dann bitte ab sofort ohne Angelschnur aus Kunststoff angeln.



Warum? Abrisse habe ich so gut wie nie und wenn doch mal, dann am Knoten der Hauptschnur. Bedeutet, dass gar nicht so viel Schnur im Wasser ist, wo sich ein Vogel drin verwickeln kann, maximal Vorfach. Muss ich mehr Schnur entfernen wegen Perücke wird die eingepackt und zu Hause entsorgt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Februar 2019)

die nehmen aber keine 10 oder 20 gramm kugeln und wo wird denn mit pose geangelt nicht in 30 cm tiefen wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> In New York sind im Central Park vor Jahren auch die Schwäne und Enten reihenweise am Blei der Angler verreckt.



Quatsch.
Das waren die Mc Donalds Reste der Spaziergänger!


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> klar man sollte nicht auf vögel schiessen mit bleischrot…..und fressen tun die es nicht das kann mir keiner erzählen denn vögel sind nicht blöd die erkennen sogar ein Sonnenblumenkern der leer ist und lassen den ungeöffnet fallen...alles schon beobachtet


Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dir nichts erzählen zu können und meine Energie zu verschwenden:
Die verwenden das Blei als "Mahlsteine" - die können Blei halt nicht von Stein unterscheiden.. .


----------



## Tobias85 (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Nutz doch mal Google.
> 
> https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/images/pdfs/bericht_bleiersatzstoffe.pdf



Ich dachte es wäre einfacher, wenn du - der die Studie ja anscheinend kennst - einfach kurz das Ergebnis bezüglich Auswirkungen von Blei nennst, als dass jeder einzelne Interessierte sich die Studie erst ergoogeln muss. So eine Studie konnte ich zudem gar nicht finden, nur den von dir verlinkten Artikel, der sich aber nur mit der Praxistauglichkeit der Bleialternativen beschäftigt. Wenn es also noch eine gibt, de sich mit den Auswirkungen von Bleigewichten auf unsere Gewässer beschäftigt - ich wäre dankbar, wenn du kurz etwas zu den Ergebnissen sagen könntest, da ich sie wie gesagt keine Infos dazu finden konnte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Februar 2019)

eine ente oder schwan stirbt doch eigentlich nur wenn er den haken mit maden wurm oder köfi erwischt und abreisst.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist falsch gedacht!
> Viele Vögel müssen Steine aufnehmen, um damit ihre Nahrung (Körner/Samen), im so genannten Muskelmagen, zu verarbeiten.
> Wenn nun Vögel bewusst Bleischrote aufnehmen, dann verwechseln sie diese wohl mit einem Steinchen.
> 
> Jürgen


In welcher Tiefe nehmen die Wasservögel ihre Nahrung auf?
Tauchen die bis zum Grund und suchen nach Nahrung? Bin kein Vogelexperte. 

Aber mal ohne Scherz jetzt, ich sehe in der Angelschnüre aber eine viel grössere Gefahr für die Tierwelt.
Warum schiesst man sich so auf Blei ein?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wäre einfacher, wenn du - der die Studie ja anscheinend kennst - einfach kurz das Ergebnis bezüglich Auswirkungen von Blei nennst, als dass jeder einzelne Interessierte sich die Studie erst ergoogeln muss. So eine Studie konnte ich zudem gar nicht finden, nur den von dir verlinkten Artikel, der sich aber nur mit der Praxistauglichkeit der Bleialternativen beschäftigt. Wenn es also noch eine gibt, de sich mit den Auswirkungen von Bleigewichten auf unsere Gewässer beschäftigt - ich wäre dankbar, wenn du kurz etwas zu den Ergebnissen sagen könntest, da ich sie wie gesagt keine Infos dazu finden konnte.



Zum Beispiel: http://atlas.umwelt.hessen.de/servlet/Frame/atlas/wasser/of_wasser/sm_txt.htm#blei
Auch der FV NRW hat im lezten Satz dies für Gewässer in NRW so bestätigt.
Blei ist nicht das Problem für die Gewässer.


----------



## Tobias85 (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel: http://atlas.umwelt.hessen.de/servlet/Frame/atlas/wasser/of_wasser/sm_txt.htm#blei
> http://atlas.umwelt.hessen.de/servlet/Frame/atlas/wasser/of_wasser/sm_txt.htm#blei
> Auch der FV NRW hat im lezten Satz für die Gewässer in NRW so bestätigt.
> Blei ist nicht das Problem für die Gewässer.



Da steht auch nichts zu Angelbleien und wie sie sich auf die Gewässer chemisch verhalten und biologisch auswirken. Aber das ist ja die interessante Frage. Dann wird eben weiter fleißig spekuliert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwo in Ostdeutschland der Preis der Jahreskarte, für tausende von Hektar Wasserfläche von 20,- auf 40,- klettert, dann bricht der Teufel los. Hier wird dagegen um eine Anhebung von schlanken 250% geradezu gebettelt. Das verstehe bitte wer mag. Aber man muss ja den guten Menschen nach aussen kehren, respektive einem Hersteller überteuerter Alternativen in die Hand spielen, oder!?




Naja ... teurer waren meine Bleiersatz, da bleifreie "Bleie" und auch bleifrei Pilker, die ich in Dänemark kaufte, auch nicht ...
und angeln, sogar fangen, konnte ich damit auch


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> In welcher Tiefe nehmen die Wasservögel ihre Nahrung auf?
> Tauchen die bis zum Grund und suchen nach Nahrung? Bin kein Vogelexperte.



Ein Schwan gründelt nur so tief, wie es Hals und Körperlänge zulassen und das ist mit ca. 1,5 -2m nicht besonders tief.
Eine Stockente geht auch schon mal bis 3m Tiefe, ein Blesshuhn aber schon bis ca. 7m.
Tauchenten, wie z.b. die realtiv häufige Reiherente, sind zumeist Muschelfresser und da geht es im Extrem auch mal auf 30m Tiefe.

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> In welcher Tiefe nehmen die Wasservögel ihre Nahrung auf?
> Tauchen die bis zum Grund und suchen nach Nahrung? Bin kein Vogelexperte.
> 
> Aber mal ohne Scherz jetzt, ich sehe in der Angelschnüre aber eine viel grössere Gefahr für die Tierwelt.
> Warum schiesst man sich so auf Blei ein?



Man kann nicht alles gleich ändern. Es gibt aber ja schon Bleialternativen, daher machts ja auch irgendwie Sinn. Gäbe es Angelschnüre, die sich nach x Tagen Dauernässe selbst auflösen wäre ich auch dabei, auch wenn ich wie gesagt eigentlich so gut wie keine großen Abrisse habe.

Es gibt zig Wasservögel, die tauchen....Reiherenten, Moorenten, Gänsesäger, Kormoran, Haubentaucher, Teichhühner usw. Das Schrotblei wird ja meist auch in Ufernähe abgerissen....wird ja meist eh zum Posenangeln genutzt, also in näherer Entfernung und geringerer Tiefe...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da mache ich mir wenig Sorgen: 200kg Letternmetall, 100kg Blei und ca. 60 Formen habe ich noch auf Vorrat...
> Aber grundsätzlich ist der Verzicht auf Blei sehr wünschenswert - es tötet doch recht viele Vögel.
> In New York sind im Central Park vor Jahren auch die Schwäne und Enten reihenweise am Blei der Angler verreckt.



Ok, wenn der Mond geißend hell am Himmelsteht und ein paar Gestalten um Einlaß flehen, dann wollen dich nicht beklauen, außer vielleicht um ein paar Lot Blei erleichtern


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da steht auch nichts zu Angelbleien und wie sie sich auf die Gewässer chemisch verhalten und biologisch auswirken. Aber das ist ja die interessante Frage. Dann wird eben weiter fleißig spekuliert.



In der Schule nicht aufgepasst?
Blei ist im Wasser stabil und löst sich nicht auf.
Eine Verbindung mit Wasser und Luft wird problematisch


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2019)

Wovon reden wir jetzt eigentlich? Von steinschweren Pilkern, von Jigköpfen, oder von doch sehr kleinen Spaltbleien? Schon mal die verschwindend kleinen Mengen auf die unterschiedlichsten Angler heruntergerechnet?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2019)

Natürlich habe ich auch schon mal ein Bleischrot verloren, aber ich schleppe in meinen Angelkisten immer noch die Bleischrote aus meiner Jugend mit mir rum, ca. 50 Jahre immerhin.
Jedes Bleischrot wird nach dem Angeln, zumindest wenn die Montage auseinander genommen wird, wieder mit dem Messer geöffnet und kommt wieder ins Döschen.
Früher habe ich Bleischrote übrigens immer mit den Zähnen zusammen gequetscht und machs auch heute noch ab und zu, vielleicht bin ich deshalb so blöde im Kopp?

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2019)

Das kann auch andere Ursachen haben.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2019)

Blei in der Landschaft ist generell keine schöne Sache, aber Blei ist nach einer ersten Oxydationsphase relativ stabil.
Problematisch wird es dann, wenn Wasservögel Blei als "Mahlstein" aufnehmen - Blei in Verbindung mit Magensäure im Mahlvorgang gemischt mit Kieseln.. .
Im Central Park hat man eindeutig Bleivergiftung diagnostiziert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Wieviel Bleischrott muss ein Wasservogel vertilgen um an einer Blei Vergiftung zu sterben?
Also Todesursache: Bleivergiftung

Sterben die Vögel nicht eher an etwas anderem?


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Im Central Park hat man eindeutig Bleivergiftung diagnostiziert.


Und wer hat das diagnostiziert? Ich meine ja nur ... der Dr. Marlboro sagt auch, dass Rauchen gesund ist.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2019)

Die Vögel hatten oft 1-2 dutzend Blei von ca. 30gr im Magen.
Im Gegensatz zu Steinen, können die Tiere die Bleie wohl nur schlecht wieder Ausscheiden


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Und wer hat das diagnostiziert? Ich meine ja nur ... der Dr. Marlboro sagt auch, dass Rauchen gesund ist.



Da gabs ne 1 Stündige Sendung im Fernsehen - ich weiß nicht mehr ob US oder D - in der etlich Fachleute zu Wort kamen.
Das war schon Alles sehr gründlich untersucht und dokumentiert.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da gabs ne 1 Stündige Sendung im Fernsehen - ich weiß nicht mehr ob US oder D - in der etlich Fachleute zu Wort kamen.
> Das war schon Alles sehr gründlich untersucht und dokumentiert.


"Ich glaube nicht an die Worte der Vorsitzenden, Nachsitzender, der ich in der Schule war." - Heute weniger, denn je!


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2019)

Klar - man kann wirklich ALLES anzweifeln... notorisch wenn man will..


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar - man kann wirklich ALLES anzweifeln... notorisch wenn man will..



Das machen immer mehr, seit neuestem ist auch die Erde wieder flach und wir alle stammen von Adam und Eva ab!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar - man kann wirklich ALLES anzweifeln... notorisch wenn man will..


Schalt den Fernseher ein. Zu jedem Gutachten gibt es mindestens ein Gegengutachten. Alles eine Frage des Geldes. Nur die Gutachter und die Anwälte, die die Gutachten vertreten, lachen sich ins Fäustchen. Sie verdienen immer.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2019)

Nö - das war damals ne große Sache in NY.
Zweifel sind natürlich immer gut, aber ich weiß auch wann etwas schlüssig und gut belegt ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2019)

Vor lauter Zweifel, sollte man nicht vergessen am Zweifeln zu zweifeln, sonst kommt  im Zweifel die Erkenntnis zu spät.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Schalt den Fernseher ein. Zu jedem Gutachten gibt es mindestens ein Gegengutachten. Alles eine Frage des Geldes. Nur die Gutachter und die Anwälte, die die Gutachten vertreten, lachen sich ins Fäustchen. Sie verdienen immer.



Das ist wahrlich ein Problem.
Kein Tag wo nicht die nächste Sau durch das Dorf gejagt wird.
Und nun sind es wieder die Angler mit ihrem Blei.
Während Park- Besucher mit Brot die Enten etc. füttern.
Wann wird Brot verboten?


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Vor lauter Zweifel, sollte man nicht vergessen am Zweifeln zu zweifeln, sonst kommt  im Zweifel die Erkenntnis zu spät.


VERZWEIFLUNG!


----------



## rippi (13. Februar 2019)

War das nur eine Fernsehsendung oder gibt es auch eine Publikation in einem Journal dazu?


----------



## Tobias85 (13. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Schalt den Fernseher ein. Zu jedem Gutachten gibt es mindestens ein Gegengutachten. Alles eine Frage des Geldes. Nur die Gutachter und die Anwälte, die die Gutachten vertreten, lachen sich ins Fäustchen. Sie verdienen immer.



Ist doch ganz einfach: Wenn in de Tieren tödlichen Mengen an Blei gefunden werden, dann ist das eben ne Tatsache und war ganz offensichtlich der Grund für den Tod. Die Messwerte der vermutlich staatlichen Behörden in New York kann man immernoch anzweifeln, aber dafür gibts dann weder Anlass noch Grundlage.



Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> In der Schule nicht aufgepasst?
> Blei ist im Wasser stabil und löst sich nicht auf.
> Eine Verbindung mit Wasser und Luft wird problematisch



Sobald Blei irgendwie mit Sauerstoff in Kontakt kommt, reagiert es zu schwerlösichen Verbindungen. Die sind in reinem Wasser schwerlöslich, aber eben auch nicht unlöslich. Auch die immer wieder zitierten Bleirohre geben tatsächlich permanent kleine Bleimengen ab. In Naturgewässern, grade im Schlamm oder in Moorseen, herrschen aber andere chemische Bedingungen als in reinem Wasser. Je nach pH-Wert und Redoxpotential kann sich das Bleioxid da teilweise auch sehr gut lösen. Daher wäre es schon wichtig zu untersuchen, wie sich Angelbleie unter den realen Bedingungen in unseren Gewässern chemisch veralten und wie hoch die dadurch entstehenden Bleikonzentationen sind. Ohne solche Untersuchungen ist alles andere nur Behauptung und Halbwissen.

Und um deine Frage zu beantworten: Ich hab zwar in der Schule aufgepasst, da wurden Ionenprodukte aber noch nicht behandelt, das kam erst im Chemiestudium.


----------



## Tobias85 (13. Februar 2019)

Und zur allgemeinen Diskussion ala "Industrie etc. bringen soviel Blei in die Umwelt ein, da machen unsere paar Bleie keinen großen Unterschied"...seid ihr dann auch der Meinung, dass wir unsere Maden-, Mais- und Bierdosen sowie die Vorfachmäppchen ruhig ins Gebüsch werfen können? Gemessen an dem, was Nicht-Angler so an Müll in der Natur verteilen macht das ja auch nur einen ganz geringen Anteil aus.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. Februar 2019)

Ich werf jetzt hier einfach mal den Link in den Raum:
https://www.jagderleben.de/news/bleifreie-munition-teilweise-giftig


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. Februar 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und zur allgemeinen Diskussion ala "Industrie etc. bringen soviel Blei in die Umwelt ein, da machen unsere paar Bleie keinen großen Unterschied"...seid ihr dann auch der Meinung, dass wir unsere Maden-, Mais- und Bierdosen sowie die Vorfachmäppchen ruhig ins Gebüsch werfen können? Gemessen an dem, was Nicht-Angler so an Müll in der Natur verteilen macht das ja auch nur einen ganz geringen Anteil aus.


 Da sprichst du mir aus dem Herzen. Wenn wir Angler unsere Gewässer schützen wollen, sollten wir auch bereit sein dafür Aufwand und finanzielle Belastungen auf uns zu nehmen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Ich hätte gerne mal eine Gegenüberstellung von Vögeln welche an Bleivergiftung gestorben sind zu Fischen welche in Wasserkraftwerke verenden.


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und zur allgemeinen Diskussion ala "Industrie etc. bringen soviel Blei in die Umwelt ein, da machen unsere paar Bleie keinen großen Unterschied"...seid ihr dann auch der Meinung, dass wir unsere Maden-, Mais- und Bierdosen sowie die Vorfachmäppchen ruhig ins Gebüsch werfen können? Gemessen an dem, was Nicht-Angler so an Müll in der Natur verteilen macht das ja auch nur einen ganz geringen Anteil aus.



Welcher Angler wirft denn seine Bleigewichte in die Büsche?


----------



## Tobias85 (13. Februar 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Ich werf jetzt hier einfach mal den Link in den Raum:
> https://www.jagderleben.de/news/bleifreie-munition-teilweise-giftig



Auch sehr interessant. Also muss man auch bei der Wahl der Alternativen noch genauer hingucken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Da sprichst du mir aus dem Herzen. Wenn wir Angler unsere Gewässer schützen wollen, sollten wir auch bereit sein dafür Aufwand und finanzielle Belastungen auf uns zu nehmen.



Ich habe es schon mal geschrieben.
Durch Angelschnüre und Angelhaken verenden eigentlich mehr Tiere als durch eine Bleivergiftung von Angelblei.
Hast Du nun Ideen mit welcher Natur- Angelschnur und Haken Du nun Angeln wirst?


----------



## Tobias85 (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne mal eine Gegenüberstellung von Vögeln welche an Bleivergiftung gestorben sind zu Fischen welche in Wasserkraftwerke verenden.
> 
> 
> Welcher Angler wirft denn seine Bleigewichte in die Büsche?



Keiner vermute ich. Aber sowohl da als auch beim Bleieintrag handelt es sich um Umweltverschmutzungen, bei der die Angler nur den kleinsten Teil beitragen. Warum ist das im einen Fall eine Rechtfertigung, die Umwelt weiter zu belasten, im anderen Fall ist es aber ein absolutes NoGo, seinen Müll liegen zu lassen?



Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon mal geschrieben.
> Durch Angelschnüre und Angelhaken verenden eigentlich mehr Tiere als durch eine Bleivergiftung von Angelblei.
> Hast Du nun Ideen mit welcher Natur- Angelschnur und Haken Du nun Angeln wirst?



Für Angelhaken und -Schnüre gibt es keine ALternativen, für Blei schon..das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon mal geschrieben.
> Durch Angelschnüre und Angelhaken verenden eigentlich mehr Tiere als durch eine Bleivergiftung von Angelblei.
> Hast Du nun Ideen mit welcher Natur- Angelschnur und Haken Du nun Angeln wirst?


Tja, da hat man es gut, wenn man mit Mono ohne Vorfach angelt. Bei einem Abriss bleiben da maximal ein paar Knotenwindungen mit 1mm Länge auf der Strecke.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Keiner vermute ich. Aber sowohl da als auch beim Bleieintrag handelt es sich um Umweltverschmutzungen, bei der die Angler nur den kleinsten Teil beitragen. Warum ist das im einen Fall eine Rechtfertigung, die Umwelt weiter zu belasten, im anderen Fall ist es aber ein absolutes NoGo, seinen Müll liegen zu lassen?
> 
> 
> 
> *Für Angelhaken und -Schnüre gibt es keine ALternativen*, für Blei schon..das ist der Unterschied.



Das ist nicht korrekt.
Wie wurde denn im Mittelalter geangelt? 
Angelhaken kann man übrigens aus Knochen herstellen.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt.
> Wie wurde denn im Mittelalter geangelt?
> Angelhaken kann man übrigens aus Knochen herstellen.


Bleie könnten wir durch Steine ersetzen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Tja, da hat man es gut, wenn man mit Mono ohne Vorfach angelt. Bei einem Abriss bleiben da maximal ein paar Knotenwindungen mit 1mm Länge auf der Strecke.



Dann schmeiss mal Google an und schau was ein paar Meter ausmachen.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Dann schmeiss mal Google an und schau was ein paar Meter ausmachen.


Es ging um Millimeter!
Ach ja, da vorhin die Rede von E-Autos war: Toll, dass der umweltbewusste Mensch ein E-Auto mit aufwändig zu recycelnder Li-Ionenbatterie fährt und dieselbige mit Atom-, Kohlestrom oder noch besser "grünem" Strom aus Wasserkraft auflädt.


----------



## Tobias85 (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt.
> Wie wurde denn im Mittelalter geangelt?
> Angelhaken kann man übrigens aus Knochen herstellen.



Gut, für Blei gibt es praktikable Alternativen, für Haken und Schnüre nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Für viele Angler  ist der Verzicht auf Blei nicht praktikabel.
Was vom FV NRW bestätigt wird.


----------



## Tobias85 (13. Februar 2019)

Was ist an Wolframgewichten denn nicht praktikabel? Sie funktionieren genauso...


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2019)

Vor 15 Jahre oder auch 13 oder 14, egal wann genau, wurde das Auswuchten der Autoräder mit Blei verboten, worauf die Verteuerung der Reifenwechsels durch Ersatz"bleie" die Diskussion war, aber jeder fährt trozdem.
*Mir ist es persönlich aber auch sowas von egal, mit was meine Autoreifen ausgewuchtet werden, solange diese rund laufen und ich weiter fahren darf!*
Und so ist es mit den Angelbleien:
*Mir ist es persönlich aber auch sowas von egal, mit was meine Köder beschwert sind, solange diese sinken und ich weiter angeln darf!*

Ich sehe das sehr gelassen, besonders auch unter dem Aspekt, dass in dem gerade auch von Postern hier doch so gelobtes Angelland Dänemark schon lange "bleifrei" ist ..
wer von uns Postern hier, der jetzt so schimpft, wollte doch schon mal wegen seiner vorbildlichen Angelpolitik nach Dänemark auswandern, da war doch m.E.n. einer ...  ?

Da fällt mir ein: Vor einigen Jahren war ich am Yukon + Klondike River in Kanada zum Angeln. Da gab es die für mich absurde Diskussion, warum gerade Angel"Bleie"  im Laden nur "bleifrei" angeboten wurden, die ganzen Goldwaschbetriebe entlang der Ufer aber eingeleitet haben, was man lieber nicht  wissen mochte, sonst hätte man nicht mehr geangelt ...
soweit die gelobten Länder


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2019)

Doppelposting


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Vor 15 Jahre oder auch 13 oder 14, egal wann genau, wurde das Auswuchten der Autoräder mit Blei verboten, worauf die Verteuerung der Reifenwechsels durch Ersatz"bleie" die Diskussion war, aber jeder fährt trozdem.
> *Mir ist es persönlich aber auch sowas von egal, mit was meine Autoreifen ausgewuchtet werden, solannge diese rund laufen und ich weiter fahren darf!*
> Und so ist es mit den Angelbleien:
> *Mir ist es persönlich aber auch sowas von egal, mit was meine Köder beschwert sind, solannge diese sinken und ich weiter angeln darf!*
> ...



In Dänemark darf man doch mit Blei Angeln.
Oder hat sich in den letzten 5 Jahren daran etwas geändert?
Es gibt nur ein Handelsverbot.
Obwohl ich in der Auslage mehrfach Pilker etc. aus Blei vorgefunden habe.
Altbestände halt.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne mal eine Gegenüberstellung von Vögeln welche an Bleivergiftung gestorben sind zu Fischen welche in Wasserkraftwerke verenden.



Das ist schlimm, aber eine ganz andere BAustelle. Sollten wir nicht vermischen, denn das eine hat nichts mit dem anderen zu tun.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> In Dänemark darf man doch mit Blei Angeln.
> Oder hat sich in den letzten 5 Jahren daran etwas geändert?
> Es gibt nur ein Handelsverbot.
> Obwohl ich in der Auslage mehrfach Pilker etc. aus Blei vorgefunden habe.
> Altbestände halt.



Na dann wünsche ich dem Ladenbesitzer viel Überzeugungskraft bei einer Kontrolle.
Ich war zum Angeln viel in Dänemark, habe dort immer meine "Bleie", Pilker usw. gekauft  und nie echtes Blei bekommen ...
und!! => ich fühlte mich nicht eingeschränkt, benachteiligt


----------



## hans albers (13. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und so ist es mit den Angelbleien:
> *Mir ist es persönlich aber auch sowas von egal, mit was meine Köder beschwert sind, solange diese sinken und ich weiter angeln darf!*



eben, was ist so schlimm daran
evtl. auf blei zu verzichten (süsswasser) ?

die preise werden sich schon einpegeln.


----------



## Nemo (13. Februar 2019)

Meine Antwort fehlt als Auswahlmöglichkeit.
Ja, jederzeit, wenn bezahlbar und Qualität i.O.
Bin also nicht unsicher.

Aber auch das sollte nicht schon wieder auf dem Rücken der Verbraucher und einzelner Händler ausgetragen werden. Sondern wenn, dann abgestimmt und zu einem definierten Zeitpunkt verboten. Damit haben die Hersteller die Möglichkeit, einheitlich Alternativen zu produzieren und (durch die Menge) günstig anzubieten.


----------



## yukonjack (13. Februar 2019)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/99-95-Wolfr...m=253621939265&_trksid=p2045573.c100281.m3567 
10mm rund und 50mm lang. Gewicht könnte ich jetzt ausrechnen, habe aber keine Lust dazu. Wird aber so ungefähr dem entsprechen welches ich zum Aalangeln benötige. (ich benötige 80-160 Gramm) Bei 3 Ruten und ca. 120 Angeltagen gibt es Abrisse, ganz klar. Wieviel ???? Dazu kommt die Arbeit ein kleines Löchlein zum einkleben einer Öse zu bohren(ich weis wovon ich rede). Tungsten ist zwar eine Alternative, nur nicht ganz preiswert.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Februar 2019)

Ich würde sagen, gelbe Westen an und ab auf die Strasse wenn die bei uns Anglern anfangen......


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Februar 2019)

Ich sehe es pragmatisch: ich kann nix ändern, es kürt wie er kürt und ich werde dennoch weiterangeln und wenn ich eisenbahnschwellen als inlineblei nehmen muss


----------



## exstralsunder (13. Februar 2019)

Ich finde die Diskussion um das Angelblei und eventuelle Alternativen echt müssig. 
Was wären denn die Alternativen?
Was ist in etwa gleich schwer wie Blei?
Blei hat ein spezifisches Gewicht von 11.34
Alternative Messing: 8,5/Nickel 8,91/Zinn 7,28 /. Zink 7,13
Also alles irgendwie leichter als Blei.
Bliebe Gold 19,32 / Wolfram (Tungsten) 19,27 gerne auch Uran mit 19,05 oder Iridium mit 22,56.
Das Problem ist doch eigentlich, dass es nicht wirklich - zumindest vom Gewicht her - eine Alternative zum Blei gibt.
Selbst Wolfram findet man kaum auf der Erde.
Gold wäre aus Umwelt Gründen nahezu ideal.  Da aber das Gramm Gold um die 30€ kostet, wird ein Abriss der Montage ein Durchmarsch zu Privatinsolvenz.
Messing, Nickel,oder Zinn sind eventuelle Alternativen. Allerdings wären dann die Gewichte etwa doppelt so groß wie beim Blei.
Einen Pilker von 300 Gramm dann zum Boden bekommen, stelle ich mir dann echt schwierig vor.
Davon abgesehen denke ich, dass die die "Verunreinigung" der Gewässer mit Blei durch den Angler eher vernachlässigbar ist.
Wenn überhaupt, dann ist Blei lediglich eine Belastung, wenn Sauerstoff+Wasser eine Rolle spielt.
Das Auswaschen der Blei Ionen sieht man sehr gut an Schornstein- und Dachfenstereinfassungen aus Blei.
Die Dachziegel unterhalb der Einfassungen sind IMMER sauber.
Moos hat keine Chance. Noch extremer ist Kupfer.
Man hat in Schiffswracks der Phönizier Bleiplatten (dazu auch Bronze und Zinnbarren) gefunden, welche nach dem Entfernen des Bewuchses nahezu neuwertig aussahen.
Das Schiff lag gute 2600 Jahre unter Wasser....
Nun will man mir erklären, dass mein 100 Gramm Blei, welches mir an der Küste abgerissen ist, schädlich für die Umwelt ist?
Wie albern ist das denn?


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Februar 2019)

Auch wenn sich das Blei verkapselt und so quasi ,,unschädlich"ist finde ich dennoch das einige Kollegen es übertreiben.


----------



## exstralsunder (13. Februar 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Tungsten ist zwar eine Alternative, nur nicht ganz preiswert.



Mag sein...wer sagt denn aber, dass Tungsten nicht auch gefährlich für Leib, Seele und Leben ist?
Hierzu gibt es noch keine Studien. Zudem wächst auch Wolfram nicht auf Bäumen.
Vielleicht findet man in 200 Jahren heraus, dass Tungsten für das Abschmelzen der Polkappen verantwortlich ist?
Klar kann man eine Bleivergiftung bekommen. Nur: wer leckt schon täglich am Blei?
Müssten nicht die Arbeiter in den Akkufabriken reihenweise umkippen und sterben wie die Fliegen?
Warum hinterfragt nicht jemand mal den ganzen Unsinn?
Wir ärgern uns, dass zu Sylvester das Blei gießen verboten wurde.
Ich kann aber nirgends eine Studie finden, wie viel Bleioxid Dämpfe beim Gießen von einem Teelöffel Blei entstehen.
Und wie viel davon wird eingeatmet?
Ich weiß aber, dass der Mensch -je nach Wohnort- täglich zwischen 100 und 500 Mikrogramm Blei aufnimmt.
Blei kommt ganz natürlich in der Atemluft und in der Nahrung vor.


----------



## yukonjack (13. Februar 2019)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Mag sein...wer sagt denn aber, dass Tungsten nicht auch gefährlich für Leib, Seele und Leben ist?
> Hierzu gibt es noch keine Studien. Zudem wächst auch Wolfram nicht auf Bäumen.
> Vielleicht findet man in 200 Jahren heraus, dass Tungsten für das Abschmelzen der Polkappen verantwortlich ist?
> Klar kann man eine Bleivergiftung bekommen. Nur: wer leckt schon täglich am Blei?
> ...


Das ist sogar saugefährlich..., wenn es von Rheinmetall kommt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Februar 2019)

Da mich das Thema interessierte,  habe ich mal etwas nachgelesen,  welche Alternativen sich denn noch anbieten würden und die Auswahl ist da sehr eingeschränkt, wenn man gerade an Schrotblei denkt. Was dort aus Tunesien angeboten wird ist unverschämt teuer.

Zinn wäre mir als erstes in den Sinn gekommen, ist aber ebenso in seinen Salzen hochgiftig. So wurde es sogar in bewuchshemmenden Anstrichen für Boote verboten. 

Eine Alternative kann aber Wismuth darstellen, das dem Blei sehr ähnlich ist und auch als Ausgangsmaterial nur doppelt so teuer ist, wie das geschätzte Original. Beim Gießen ist allerdings zu beachten,  daß es sich beim abkühlen ausdehnt. Wie weit das zum Tragen kommt muss man sehen.  

Sollte Blei dermaßen einfach zu ersetzen sein, sehe ich kein Problem das zu tun.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (14. Februar 2019)

Wismut/ Bismut kann auch zu Vergiftungen führen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Februar 2019)

Alle Schwermetallverbindungen  sind potentiell giftig.  Aber es wird lt. Wikipedia weniger gut resorbiert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (14. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Alle Schwermetallverbindungen  sind potentiell giftig.  Aber es wird lt. Wikipedia weniger gut resorbiert.



Bei wem?
Das bezieht sich wahrscheinlich eher auf den Menschen. Wie sieht es bei Tieren aus?

Ich betrachte das ganze als Wertneutral.
So wie viele hier argumentieren: ja gerne wenn es praktikable Altenative etc. gibt.

Heisst doch im Grunde:
- fast identische Dichte
- preislich identisch bzw. kaum Abweichungen
- fast identische Eigenschaften , Verformbarkeit etc.
- identische bzw. nur minimale Abweichungen in der praktische Anwendbarkeit

Und ob diverse Altenativen günstiger werden wenn die Masse diese benutzt ist auch fraglich.
günstiger wird es oft nur wenn die Zahl der Anbieter steigt.

Blei bekommt man bei jedem Dachdecker o. Schrotthändler  und jeder kann sich selber seine Gewichte produzieren.
Tungsten und andere genannte?
Ein Verbot von Blei kann auch zu einer Preissteigerung bei Tungsten etc.  führen.


----------



## phirania (14. Februar 2019)




----------



## Laichzeit (14. Februar 2019)

Eine gute Alternative zu schwereren Bleigewichten ist Stahl. Wer das Werkzeug zu Hause hat, kann sogar Geld sparen, indem man sich die Gewichte von einer Stange Torstahl abflext und mit Draht eine Öse dran bastelt.
Steine gehen zwar auch, aber die sind beim selben Gewicht viel größer als eine Bleiolive. Wenn es auf die Wurfweite ankommt, wie beim Brandungsangeln, sind die unbrauchbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Februar 2019)

Bleie selber gießen, oder die  Verwendung von Blei bei größeren Stückgewichten sehe ich, wie in meinem ersten Post hier im Thema auch nicht kritisch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (14. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Eine gute Alternative zu schwereren Bleigewichten ist Stahl. Wer das Werkzeug zu Hause hat, kann sogar Geld sparen, indem man sich die Gewichte von einer Stange Torstahl abflext und mit Draht eine Öse dran bastelt.
> Steine gehen zwar auch, aber die sind beim selben Gewicht viel größer als eine Bleiolive. Wenn es auf die Wurfweite ankommt, wie beim Brandungsangeln, sind die unbrauchbar.



Bei  Steinen hält der Kleber nicht zuverlässig.

Stahl korridiert und ist nicht praktikabel. Feederkorb mit Stahlgewicht?
Edelstahl ist auch nicht günstig 

Man kann sicherlich für einzelne Angelarten mal auf andere Gewichtsmaterialien ausweichen...ich sehe aber auf Dauer keine praktischeres Material als Blei.
Der Kosten/ Nutzen/ Eigenschaften- Faktor ist derzeit unschlagbar.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Februar 2019)

Für Einsätze bei großer Hängergefahr ist Stahl meiner Meinung sogar besser, da es billiger ist und die Gewichte fürs Verrosten nicht lange genug im Einsatz sind. Der Kilopreis von Baustahl ist günstiger als die der von Blei und den anderen Alternativen, außer Stein.
Als Klemmbleie taugen Stahl, Wolfram und Bismut natürlich nicht. Man könnte wahrscheinlich ohne Blei auskommen, aber sicherlich nicht mit nur einem Ersatzmetall. Von einem generellen Bleiverbot halte ich ohnehin nichts.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (14. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Bei  Steinen hält der Kleber nicht zuverlässig.
> 
> Stahl korridiert und ist nicht praktikabel. Feederkorb mit Stahlgewicht?
> Edelstahl ist auch nicht günstig
> ...


Warum soll Stahl nicht praktikabel sein? Bei meinen DS Gewichten funktioniert das tadellos.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Februar 2019)

Wenn man nicht wegen Strömung die hohe Dichte braucht geht fast alles und gerade Stahl kann eine einfache Lösung sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Februar 2019)

ehrlich gesagt, hab ich ziemliche Zweifel daran, dass die Schwanenpopulation in England durch Angelblei 
beeinträchtigt ist / war.

Wenn dem so wäre, gäbe es an manchen heimischen Flussabschnitten längst keine Schwäne mehr.
Statt dessen gibt es sie hier teilweise in Massen, trotz stark beangelter Gewässer.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (14. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht wegen Strömung die hohe Dichte braucht geht fast alles und gerade Stahl kann eine einfache Lösung sein.


Bei der Strömung kann man dann ja Tungsten nehmen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Februar 2019)

Da brauchst du für Angeltage im Strom einen positiv beschiedenen Kreditantrag.


----------



## TobBok (14. Februar 2019)

Wirtschaftlich gesehen würden übrigens Alternativprodukte ggf durch Massenproduktion günstiger, weil der "Break Even" Punkt dadurch nicht unerheblich gesenkt wird, wobei auch der Marktpreis vermutlich auf lange Zeit da mit reinspielt. Wäre also interessant zu wissen ob es ungiftige und dennoch günstige Alternativen gibt.
Sobald ein Verbot in die Richtung ausgestellt wird, steige ich um. Ich hab einige bleifreie Lotbleie schon in Gebrauch, die funktionieren, besitze die aber nur weil sie zu dem Zeitpunkt extrem günstig auf dem Grabbeltisch lagen. Ich hab also grds nichts gegen solche Dinge, wenn Preis etc passen.
Im Übrigen halte ich nichts von diesen halbtheoretischen unwissenschaftlichen Erklärungen in Foren zur Mutmaßung über die Giftigkeit von Blei in völlig unterschiedlichen chemischen Zusammenhängen nichts. Nur weil uraltes Blei aus optischer Sicht quasi unverändert im Ozean rumliegt, sagt dies nichts darüber aus wie sich das Schwermetall bereits ausgewirkt hat. Appelle an "den gesunden Menschenverstand" nutzen da nichts, sondern lediglich harte wissenschaftliche Fakten


----------



## keilerkopf (14. Februar 2019)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diskussion um das Angelblei und eventuelle Alternativen echt müssig.
> Was wären denn die Alternativen?
> Was ist in etwa gleich schwer wie Blei?
> Blei hat ein spezifisches Gewicht von 11.34
> ...


Moin, bin betreffend der anderen Materialien nicht ganz bei dir.
Dichte Blei: 11,43g/cm3
Dichte Stahl ~7,85 g/cm3
==> Eine Stahlausführung hat folglichfolg gleichem Gewicht ca.45% mehr Volumen
Das ist aus meiner Sicht fuer die meisten Angelarten vertretbar.


----------



## Seele (14. Februar 2019)

Ihr müsst auch an die Herstellung denken. Sehr viele Jigköpfe werden von kleinen Gießern oder auch Privaten gegossen und verkauft. Sobald die auf Eisen umstellen sollen wars das für die. Zinn wäre noch eine Alternative, aber der Preis ist horrend im Gegensatz zu Blei. Gerade bei Pilkern nicht wirtschaftlich. Schwierig wird's auch bei spezielleren Formen. 
Das nächste wäre, dass nahezu alle Formen nutzlos wären die bis jetzt hergestellt wurden. Allein das CNC Fräsen von Formen verschlingt sehr viel Geld.


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Februar 2019)

Also bleibt nur eins passige Formen, Haken und Blei bunkern und bei Bedarf werden ein paar Bleie/Jigköpfe gegossen.
Schrotblei werd ich mir einen Vorrat anlegen der bis nach der Rente reicht.
Brandungsbleie gieße ich mir ja schon selber ist garnicht so schwer und den Rest krieg ich dann auch noch hin, übrigens werden die Schrotbleie bei mir immer noch mit den Zähnen gequetscht.
Und wenn denn jetzt einer meint "Das Blei ist dann aber beim Angeln verboten" dann soll der mir mal den zeigen der das kontrollieren will, ich als Fischereiaufseher werd das ganz sicher nicht kontrollieren.
Da gibt es wichtigere Dinge.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Februar 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch an die Herstellung denken. Sehr viele Jigköpfe werden von kleinen Gießern oder auch Privaten gegossen und verkauft. Sobald die auf Eisen umstellen sollen wars das für die. Zinn wäre noch eine Alternative, aber der Preis ist horrend im Gegensatz zu Blei. Gerade bei Pilkern nicht wirtschaftlich. Schwierig wird's auch bei spezielleren Formen.
> Das nächste wäre, dass nahezu alle Formen nutzlos wären die bis jetzt hergestellt wurden. Allein das CNC Fräsen von Formen verschlingt sehr viel Geld.


Zinn bring ja keinerlei Besserung. Es wurden Zinnverbindungen als Bewuchshemmer im Bootsbereich eingesetzt, die sind heute alle verboten, weil das Zeug so giftig war.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Februar 2019)

Nach einem erneuten Lesen des Artikels glaube ich fest an Verbote. Wir Angler sind ohnehin keine Gruppe mit besonderem Status. Das Argument Blei ist Giftig bedarf keiner Argumentation, es eignet sich als "Catch-Phrase" auf jedem Podium. Dahingehend sehe ich überhaupt keine Chance. Auf die Stipper und Gufi-Schmieden soll wer eigentlich Rücksicht nehmen?

Bei Natura 2000 traf es alle Angler und es hat weder die EU, noch die Bundesländer oder irgendwen gestört. Warum sollte es sich bei Blei anders verhalten? Ich kaufe mir eine Europalette voll davon und dann nach mir die Sinnflut. Ab 2021 bricht ein Angler mit Bleischroten das Gesetz.


----------



## gründler (14. Februar 2019)

Ich habe heute ganzen tag runde Kieselsteine gesucht,nun Fräse ich kerben mit dem Dremmel rein...wie das mit dem klemmen gehen soll muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen......


----------



## TobBok (15. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> "Blei ist Giftig bedarf keiner Argumentation"
> 
> Bei Natura 2000 traf es alle Angler und es hat weder die EU, noch die Bundesländer oder irgendwen gestört. Warum sollte es sich bei Blei anders verhalten? Ich kaufe mir eine Europalette voll davon und dann nach mir die Sinnflut. Ab 2021 bricht ein Angler mit Bleischroten das Gesetz.


Sofern der wissenschaftliche Nachweis der Giftigkeit erbracht ist, wird das wohl so kommen.

Ich fands ganz spannend, habe online mal nach "Alternativen" zu Bleischroten gesucht - dabei ein anderes Anglerforum aufgetan mit Posts aus dem Jahr 2010 - die Beiträge dort haben die quasi nach dem Verbot von Blei geschrien. Und wie dieser Thread schon zeigte - rein theoretisch existieren Alternativen. Es gibt ja "bleifreies Schrotblei" bei z.B. Zebco im Angebot. Ich frage mich nur, was die dort als Alternativstoff eingesetzt haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. Februar 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch an die Herstellung denken. Sehr viele Jigköpfe werden von kleinen Gießern oder auch Privaten gegossen und verkauft. Sobald die auf Eisen umstellen sollen wars das für die. Zinn wäre noch eine Alternative, aber der Preis ist horrend im Gegensatz zu Blei. Gerade bei Pilkern nicht wirtschaftlich. Schwierig wird's auch bei spezielleren Formen.
> Das nächste wäre, dass nahezu alle Formen nutzlos wären die bis jetzt hergestellt wurden. Allein das CNC Fräsen von Formen verschlingt sehr viel Geld.



Nicht nur die.
Betrifft ebenso Feederkörbe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2019)

Immerhin liest man hier raus, das die meisten von uns nicht an die Schuld der Angler glauben. Weil es jetzt doch viele Angler im Gegensatz zu regionalen Angelverboten betrifft? Plötzlich machen sich manche sogar SOrgen um Gerätehersteller, Kosten...


----------



## Seele (15. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Betrifft ebenso Feederkörbe.



Also Futterkörbe finde ich trifft es am Wenigsten. Nimmst nen Flachstahl und setzt nen Punkt drauf oder für die Bastler die Schrauben einfach zwei Platten zusammen un fertig ist das Ganze. Natürlich wirds bei ganz schweren Körben etwas unhandlich, aber das ist alles wesentlich einfacher zu kompensieren als 3D Köpfe, Pilker usw.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2019)

Ich finde es interessant, dass hier bereits über Alternativen diskutiert wird. Ich denke auch hier sollten man erst einmal den Nachweis einer Schädigung einfordern!


----------



## Georg Baumann (15. Februar 2019)

@Fisherbandit1000 Aber wie gehst Du mit so einem Thema politisch um? Ich wüsste derzeit nicht, welche Haltung ich da einer Interessenvertretung empfehlen soll. Finde ich wirklich nicht so leicht. Ich vereinfache mal stark, um zu veranschaulichen:

*Option 1: *Man stellt sich hin und lehnt jedwede Art von Einschränkung kategorisch ab, solange nicht einwandfrei geklärt ist, ob Angelblei tatsächlich das Wasser belastet. Da dürfte man einen Großteil der Angler hinter sich haben. Allerdings ist die Gefahr aus meiner sehr, sehr Sicht groß, dass die Verbote dann trotzdem kommen und die Anglerschaft als die ewig Gestrigen da stehen. Außerdem ist die Gefahr sehr groß, dass dann pauschale Verbote kommen. 

*Option 2: *Man begleitet den Weg und versucht, eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung zu erreichen. Das könnte man in der Öffentlichkeit sehr gut verkaufen und eventuell schafft man es, für bestimmte Anwendungen Blei zu erhalten. Risiko: Am Ende geht's doch komplett den Bach runter, die Anglerschaft fühlt sich mal wieder verarxxxt und der Vorwurf des vorauseilenden Gehorsams ist dann voll berechtigt. 

Wie gesagt stark vereinfacht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2019)

Ich würde ein Angelbleiverbot erst einmal ablehnen! Das ist das überwiegende Interesse der Angler und für mich nachvollziehbar zu begründen- es gibt keinen Nachweis, über die Schädigung durch Angelblei. Um dann Verbote zu verhindern, benötigt man natürlich eine starke und kompetente Lobby und muss auch bereit sein, ggf. den Klageweg zu beschreiten. 

Welches sind die Ursachen für eine Bleibelastung und wie hoch ist der Anteil, den Angelblei verursacht? Welche positiven Auswirkungen hätte ein Verbot von Angelblei für die Natur? Angler sollten endlich mal geschlossen dafür kämpfen, für Verbote und Beschränkungen auch haltbare Begründungen einzufordern!


----------



## Georg Baumann (15. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Nachweis, über die Schädigung durch Angelblei.



Für Klemmbleie offensichtlich schon, s. die Hinweise auf England und die Schwäne. Dagegen anzustinken wird schwierig, da man nachweisen müsste, dass die ganzen Studien nicht zutreffen. Letztlich wird es wohl darum gehen zu verhindern, dass auch das Blei verboten wird, das die Vögel nicht fressen können. S. Regelung in England. 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Für Klemmbleie offensichtlich schon, s. die Hinweise auf England und die Schwäne. Dagegen anzustinken wird schwierig, da man nachweisen müsste, dass die ganzen Studien nicht zutreffen. Letztlich wird es wohl darum gehen zu verhindern, dass auch das Blei verboten wird, das die Vögel nicht fressen können. S. Regelung in England.
> 
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!



Sicher das es Klemmbleie von Anglern waren und nicht Schrotbleie von Jägern?  

Als nächstes dann ein Verbot von Nylon-Schnüren?
Es läuft doch aktuell die Aktion keine Plastiktüten, Plastik verseucht die Meere etc.
Können wir uns doch anschliessen.

Aber es ist schon korrekt. Was wenn es vermehrt auf den Tisch kommt?
Wobei Dänemark und auch die Niederlage schon Regelungen gefunden haben (mehr oder weniger).

Da aber auch bereits jede Sau durch das Dorf getrieben wird....Umweltschutz/ Naturschutz/ Tierschutz ...ist halt ein Todschlagargument.
Vernunft spielt da keine Rolle.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Für Klemmbleie offensichtlich schon, s. die Hinweise auf England und die Schwäne. Dagegen anzustinken wird schwierig, da man nachweisen müsste, dass die ganzen Studien nicht zutreffen.



Siehst Du denn aus Deiner Sicht als Jäger auch die Notwendigeit das Autofahren zu verbieten? Ich denke eine Million tote Tiere ist eine verdammt hohe Zahl. Die Jäger suchen durch Präventionsmaßnahmen nach Lösungen und nicht nach Verboten (weißt Du ja.... „Wildunfälle verhindern - was hilft wirklich? - Präventionsmaßnahmen auf dem Prüfstand“). So gibt es zum Beispiel Wildzäune in besonders gefährdeten Gebieten, jedoch kein Fahrverbot in diesen Gegenden. Hingegen gibt es in Deutschland bereits zahlreiche Angelverbote in Naturschutzgebieten/ Vogelschutzgebieten, nämlich da wo Tiere geschützt werden sollen. Ich kann nicht beantworten, ob ein generelles Bleiverbot aufgrund einiger weniger Studien angemessen erscheint, jedoch denke ich eher nicht! "Angler beschränken" erscheint in der Regel unangemessen oder "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen". Aber es wird denen ja auch leicht gemacht- es gibt doch eine stille Duldung durch die Anglerschaft. Stummes stupides Abnicken und ich bin bei manchem in Sorge vor schwerwiegenden Folgen für die Halswirbelsäule!


----------



## Georg Baumann (15. Februar 2019)

@Kopfschüttel: Nee, sicher bin ich nicht. Ich habe die Studien ja nicht gemacht. Aber nach allem, was ich gefunden habe, scheint es tatsächlich so zu sein, was mich ehrlich gesagt ganz schön überrascht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Kopfschüttel: Nee, sicher bin ich nicht. Ich habe die Studien ja nicht gemacht. Aber nach allem, was ich gefunden habe, scheint es tatsächlich so zu sein, was mich ehrlich gesagt ganz schön überrascht.



Mich nicht.
Tiere fressen doch "alles". 

"Zigarettenfilter: So giftig sind die orangefarbenen Stummel"
https://www.zobodat.at/pdf/Newsletter-NB_007_0001.pdf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Februar 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> Sofern der wissenschaftliche Nachweis der Giftigkeit erbracht ist, wird das wohl so kommen.
> 
> Ich fands ganz spannend, habe online mal nach "Alternativen" zu Bleischroten gesucht - dabei ein anderes Anglerforum aufgetan mit Posts aus dem Jahr 2010 - die Beiträge dort haben die quasi nach dem Verbot von Blei geschrien. Und wie dieser Thread schon zeigte - rein theoretisch existieren Alternativen. Es gibt ja "bleifreies Schrotblei" bei z.B. Zebco im Angebot. Ich frage mich nur, was die dort als Alternativstoff eingesetzt haben.



Ich lese die Diskussion auf FB auch des Öfteren, eigentlich wird oft argumentiert, das Blei verkapselt und nicht chemisch unter Wasser reagiert. Die Frage dahingehend ist ja auch, ob ein Fisch die Belastung durch unser Blei erfährt oder die Aufnahme durch Industrie/Landwirtschaft/Abwässer geschieht. Es gibt genügend Städte unmittelbar an Flüssen und das Hochwasser sammelt auch allerhand ein.

Nur ist die Frage, wer diese Umstände nachweisen will und was es kostet. Ein Verbot ist Günstiger.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich lese die Diskussion auf FB auch des Öfteren, eigentlich wird oft argumentiert, das Blei verkapselt und nicht chemisch unter Wasser reagiert.



In Flüssen mit Kiesgrund wird das Blei wahrscheinlich abgschliffen wie ein Goldnugget und dadurch zu feinem Staub oder es geht komplett in Lösung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. Februar 2019)

Klar ist es günstiger. So kannman aber auch für ein komplettes Angelverbot plädieren.
Es gibt kaum bis eher keine unbelastete Gewässer in unseren Regionen.
Statt nun die möglichen Auswirkungen beim Verzehr von Fischen zu prüfen, setzen wir einfach ein Angelverbot ein. ist ja günstiger.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß nicht warum Angler glauben davon zu kommen, wenn schon vor Jahren den Jägern das Bleischrot verboten wurde?
Blei ist Blei, da ist es egal ob da noch ein kleiner Schlitz in den Schroten ist!
Die entsprechenden Gutachten und Untersuchungen hat es ja damals beim jagdlichen Verbot von Blei bereits gegeben und können doch eins zu eins übertragen werden.
Ich kann mich erinnern das die Jäger sich damals auch gewehrt haben, erfolglos.
Diese hatten vor allem die Befürchtung, dass sie sich ihre Gewehrläufe durch die allesamt härteren Ersatzmunitions Materialien kaputt schießen. 
Leute die ernsthaft bestreiten, dass Bleischrote von gründelnden Wasservögeln aufgenommen werden können, haben schlicht keine Ahnung!
Letzteres wird zwar nur recht selten der Fall sein, aber in Umweltwahn-Deutschland wird diese Möglichkeit dem Gesetzgeber für ein Verbot ausreichen.

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das wir uns überhaupt mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen zeigt, das oft nur geschaut wird, wo kann man was ändern, ohne zu berücksichtigen, wie groß der Erfolg dabei sein wird.
> 
> Ich erlaube mir ein paar Zeilen aus Wikipedia  zu zitieren, die da lauten "Für Deutschland und das Jahr 2000 wurde der atmosphärische Eintrag in Böden auf 571 t Blei/Jahr geschätzt. Eine weitere Quelle ist belasteter Dünger, sowohl Mineraldünger (136 t Pb/a), insbesondere Ammonsalpeter, als auch Wirtschaftsdünger (182 t Pb/a). Klärschlämme (90 t Pb/a) und Kompost (77 t Pb/a) tragen ebenfalls zur Bleibelastung der Böden bei.[51] Ein erheblicher Eintrag erfolgt auch durch Bleischrot-Munition.[52][53] " https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blei.
> 
> ...



Ich finde es ja eigentlich deppert sich selbst zu zitieren, aber wenn ich die bei Wikipedia aufgelisteten  eingetragenen Bleimengen nochmal in Erinnerung rufen darf.

Warum beschäftigt man sich  dermaßen mit Spekualtionen, statt mal zu schauen, wie viel Blei wird denn von Anglern wohl versenkt?

Ich komme im letzten Jahr vielleicht auf 500g. Was habt ihr den so verloren?

571 Tonnen Blei, also 571.000 Kilo fliegen bei un so durch die Luft und schlagen sich wenn man die Schätzung für das Jahr 2000 mal als Durchschnittswert pro Jahr setzt, auf den deutschen Böden nieder.

Bei aller Giftigkeit ist Blei ja auch allgegenwärtig in Böden vorhanden, es ist ja auch ein natürlicher Stoff, der auch ohne menschliches Zutun überall vorhanden ist.

Man muss sich nicht vor jedem Karren spannen lassen.


----------



## rippi (15. Februar 2019)

Wusstet ihr, dass im alten Griechenland die Weine sehr sauer waren und deshalb mit Bleiacetat veredelt wurden? Jetzt wisst ihr es.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Februar 2019)

Hallo Testudo,

ich komme auf 10 Gramm bei einem Gummifisch und vielleicht nochmal so 20 Gramm an Bleiwicklungen bei "verlorenen" Nymphen. Also ca. 30 Gramm im letzten Jahr.
Ich bin hauptsächlich Fliegen- und Spinnfischer, der es mit Gummifischen nicht so hat.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nemo (15. Februar 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr das im alten Griechenland die Weine sehr sauer waren und deshalb mit Bleiacetat veredelt wurden? Jetzt wisst ihr es.


Und wusstet ihr auch, dass es insbesondere in Studentenkreisen üblich war, den günstigen Wein aus Bleibechern zu trinken, weil er dadurch besser schmeckte?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Februar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Testudo,
> 
> ich komme auf 10 Gramm bei einem Gummifisch und vielleicht nochmal so 20 Gramm an Bleiwicklungen bei "verlorenen" Nymphen. Also ca. 30 Gramm im letzten Jahr.
> Ich bin hauptsächlich Fliegen- und Spinnfischer, der es mit Gummifischen nicht so hat.
> ...



Das dürfte einem größeren teil der Angler so gehen. Wer natürlich in großen Flüssen angelt oder an der Küste, der versenkt schon mal ein paar Gramm mehr. Da ist Schwermetal nicht zu ersetzen.


----------



## rippi (15. Februar 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Und wusstet ihr auch, dass es insbesondere in Studentenkreisen üblich war, den günstigen Wein aus Bleibechern zu trinken, weil er dadurch besser schmeckte?


Wie hat man sich das vorzustellen? Wodurch wird der Geschmack da verursacht?


----------



## Nemo (15. Februar 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Wie hat man sich das vorzustellen? Wodurch wird der Geschmack da verursacht?


Entschuldige, ich rede wieder Unsinn. Es waren natürlich ZINNbecher mit einem gewissen Bleianteil.
Ich denke, dass sich durch die Säure Teile des Bleis lösen und ein ähnlicher Effekt wie bei der Zugabe von Bleiacetat eintritt.


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Februar 2019)

Also kommen wir langsam aber sich zu dem Ergebniß, dass Blei doch eigentlich gesund ist.. .
Ob sich diese ganzen "Verbotsgegner" mal gefragt haben, wo wir denn heute ohne die "Schützer" wären?
Es ist so offensichtlich, dass ich mich frage,ob das ein Dunning Kruger Effekt sein könnte..?


----------



## Tobias85 (15. Februar 2019)

Edit weil wegen Missverständnis


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ob sich diese ganzen "Verbotsgegner" mal gefragt haben, wo wir denn heute ohne die "Schützer" wären?


 Ja, nahezu täglich- und bin jeden Tag aufs neue dankbar, dass sich in vielen Bereich Lobbyisten durchsetzen konnten. Denn Fred Feuerstein finde ich nur als Zeichtrickserie annehmbar, möchte aber so nicht leben und bin dankbar für Strom, Medizin und ausreichend Lebensmittel etc.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Februar 2019)

Wenn sich in D die Lobbyisten endgültig durchsetzen, wird sich das Land in eine Sklaven/Industrie/Agrarsteppenlandschaft verwandeln.. .
Da sind mir die "grünen" Lobbyisten deutlich lieber.. .
Petri


----------



## Nemo (16. Februar 2019)

Ich denke, die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte. Weder das eine noch das andere Extrem führt zu einer sinnvollen Lösung. War schon immer so, mit allen Arten von Extremen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Februar 2019)

Aus der ganzen Diskussion geht für mich hervor, dass die Meinung unter uns Anglern keinesfalls so eindeutig "pro Blei" ist, wie mitunter unterstellt wird. Ich selbst werde künftig mehr Alternativmaterial einsetzen, allein schon aus Interesse. Allerdings liegt mein ganzer Keller noch mit Blei voll ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> Es gibt ja "bleifreies Schrotblei" bei z.B. Zebco im Angebot. Ich frage mich nur, was die dort als Alternativstoff eingesetzt haben.



Da wird oft Zinn eingesetzt. Hier ein recht guter Artikel zu dem Thema: https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/images/pdfs/bericht_bleiersatzstoffe.pdf


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Februar 2019)

Ich habe überhaupt nix gegen Alternativen zum Blei, allerdings werde ich mitnichten alles Blei im Tackle auf einen Schlag auswechseln.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Städte unmittelbar an Flüssen und das Hochwasser sammelt auch allerhand ein.



Da brauchst du gar nicht in städtische Umfeld schauen. Ein Bauer (oder halt Angelverein), der heute im ländlichen Raum einen Weiher entschlammen will, muss den Schlamm in der Regel als Sondermüll entsorgen lassen, da durch den ganz natürlichen Eintrag die Schwermetallgrenzwerte überschritten werden. Bis vor einigen Jahren wurde dieser sehr nährstoffreiche Schlamm noch auf die Äcker verbracht, ist jetzt nach geltendem EU-Recht alles verboten.

Hier mal ein paar Hausnummers zu den anfallenden Kosten bei Gewässern hier bei mir in der Gegend:
- Entschlammung 2ha-Weiher: 180.000 €
- Teil-Entschlammung und Ufersanierung 3,8 ha-Weiher: 280.000 €
- Entschlammung und Ufersanierung 12ha-Weiher: 3,5 Mio. € (Gemeindeeigentum, 20 Jahre nix gemacht ...)

Hauptkostenpunkt ist immer die Schlammentsorgung


----------



## thanatos (16. Februar 2019)

Nicht das ich gegen sinnvollen Umweltschutz bin , trotzdem wenn ich einmal reich bin schmeiße ich eh das ganze Bleigelumpe
weg und laß mir alles aus Gold anfertigen - ist viel schicker und hebt mich von den anderen deutlich ab.
Aber !!!! nun stand ich vorhin in meiner Werkstatt - und da hängt doch tatsächlich noch meine Bleirohraufweitezange
und die Biegezange zur Wasserleitungsverlegung aus Blei . Nun lasst man die Kirche schön im Dorf - an dem Wasser haben
nicht mal die Kanarienvögel Schaden genommen .Ergo - solange mir der Gesetzgeber nicht mein Blei 1:1 in Gold
umtauscht ( weil es ihm so wichtig ist ) bewegt sich bei mir nix ( nicht mal das Gewissen ) .Sollte er es aber tun -
 dann bin ich endlich reich


----------



## Wollebre (16. Februar 2019)

lese so u.a. Umstellung auf gewässerverträgliche Materialien.... dann auch ohne monofile und geflochtene Angelschnüre fischen.
Davon landen sicherlich jährlich einige tausend Meter in den Gewässern.
Welche Alternativen bieten sich an?


----------



## Salmonidenangler (16. Februar 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> Aber !!!! nun stand ich vorhin in meiner Werkstatt - und da hängt doch tatsächlich noch meine Bleirohraufweitezange
> und die Biegezange zur Wasserleitungsverlegung aus Blei . Nun lasst man die Kirche schön im Dorf - an dem Wasser haben
> nicht mal die Kanarienvögel Schaden genommen .


Da haben die Kanarienvögel aber Glück gehabt. Bleirohre können je nach Wasserbeschaffenheit auf Dauer schädlich sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> lese so u.a. Umstellung auf gewässerverträgliche Materialien.... dann auch ohne monofile und geflochtene Angelschnüre fischen.
> Davon landen sicherlich jährlich einige tausend Meter in den Gewässern.
> Welche Alternativen bieten sich an?


Dann wirst Du wohl Pferdehaar flechten müssen, so wie es vor 300 Jahren gemacht wurde


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Dann wirst Du wohl Pferdehaar flechten müssen, so wie es vor 300 Jahren gemacht wurde


Das war dann die arme Leute Schnur, die welches es sich leisten konnten hatten wohl Schnur aus Seidenfäden!

Jürgen


----------



## Salmonidenangler (16. Februar 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> lese so u.a. Umstellung auf gewässerverträgliche Materialien.... dann auch ohne monofile und geflochtene Angelschnüre fischen.
> Davon landen sicherlich jährlich einige tausend Meter in den Gewässern.
> Welche Alternativen bieten sich an?


Wenn sich nützliche Alternativen anbieten, warum nicht? Es geht halt oft um das Thema Blei, weil es bereits Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Muckimors (17. März 2019)

W


----------



## Minimax (17. März 2019)

Muckimors schrieb:


> (...) ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Angelei komplett verboten wird durch die EU. Das die EU das beabsichtigt steht jawohl zweifellos ausser Frage (...)



Wieso sollte "die EU" denn das Angeln verbieten wollen? Hat "die EU" das irgendwann mal gesagt?


----------



## Kochtopf (18. März 2019)

Statt drei Kilo Boilies sollten Georg und Co lieber drei Rollen Alufolie verlosen. Manche Posts erfüllen  schon fast den Tatbestand der Körperverletzung weil es so wehtut sie zu lesen
*ed orthogaphischer Natur*


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. März 2019)

Habe einige Posts gelöscht. Politik bitte ausschließlich nur dann, wenn der Sachverhalt einen direkten Angelbezug hat (Bordregeln). Danke sehr! 

@Kochtopf: Bezieht sich Dein Kommentar auf jetzt noch vorhandene Posts?


----------



## Kochtopf (18. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Bezieht sich Dein Kommentar auf jetzt noch vorhandene Posts?


Wenn ich jetzt "ja" sagen würde, rein theoretisch, würde ich dann verwarnt werden?


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. März 2019)

Na klar, ich stelle gerne so gemeine Fangfragen  Im Ernst: War nur als ne Art Service gedacht, auch wenn das schon OT ist. Aber wir wollen ja nicht alles rausnehmen. 

Aber jetzt bitte wieder zum Thema! 

LG, Georg


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. April 2019)

Was mich an dieser Gutachten Geschichte stört ist das Land. Nicht weil ich GB nicht mag, sondern weil GB das Land der Stipper ist. Als Kind habe ich die neue Angelmethode die aus GB kam gelernt: Fischen mit Waggler von Drannan. Da lief alles mit Schrotbleie. Ich denke das ist bis heute so geblieben. Also sieht es für mich so aus, das GB exorbitant viele Angler hat die Schrotbleie nutzen.

Ich würde mir ein Gutachten aus D oder Fr wünschen. Ich glaube das würde wesentlich anders aussehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2019)

wie schon geschrieben,
wenn stimmen würde, was in diesem "Gutachten" steht, gäbe es an den Flüssen Rhein, Mosel, Saar oder Ruhr
längst keine Schwäne mehr.


----------



## Wollebre (16. April 2019)

wie lang ist der Hals von Schwäne und Enten? Denke das Schwäne bis zu einer Tiefe von ca. 70cm Tiefe Nahrung aufnehmen können und somit auch kleine Blei- und Jagdschrote. Alles was tiefer liegt kann somit keine Gefahr für Wasservögel darstellen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (22. Mai 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> wie lang ist der Hals von Schwäne und Enten? Denke das Schwäne bis zu einer Tiefe von ca. 70cm Tiefe Nahrung aufnehmen können und somit auch kleine Blei- und Jagdschrote. Alles was tiefer liegt kann somit keine Gefahr für Wasservögel darstellen.


wirklich ahnung vom wassergeflügel scheinst du nicht zu haben tauchenten kommen auf  bis zu 3 m tiefe reiherenten bis zu 7 m


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Mai 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> wirklich ahnung vom wassergeflügel scheinst du nicht zu haben tauchenten kommen auf  bis zu 3 m tiefe reiherenten bis zu 7 m


in dem engl. Gutachten ist aber vornehmlich von Schwänen die Rede


----------



## knutwuchtig (22. Mai 2019)

das hat auch seinen grund 
:https://www.tagesspiegel.de/gesells...inst-delikatesse-jetzt-behuetet/12088658.html


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Oktober 2019)

Harry nummerdor schrieb:


> Ik heb de oplossing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist ja Werbepreis des AB verdächtig


----------



## rippi (28. Oktober 2019)

DAS SCHÖNSTE ALLE WURFGEWICHTE SIND STEINE!!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Oktober 2019)

Aber Steine hat Herr Harry Nummerdor kein Patent


----------



## angler1996 (28. Oktober 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Testudo: Stimmt so nicht. Klemmbleie werden sehr wohl von Wasservögeln aufgenommen, wie die im Beitrag zitierten Studien zeigen. Wie schädlich Angelblei letztlich wirklich ist, kann derzeit niemand wirklich sagen. Aber das Argument "Wir machen weiter, weil die anderen (Landwirte, Jäger, etc.) sind noch viel schlimmer" (zugebenermaßen stark vereinfacht) finde ich persönlich schwach.



dann reicht es ja, die bestimmten und bekannten Größen der Bleischrote zu ersetzen, für den Rest fehl ja jeder Nachweis.
Warum also alles ändern? Wenn die Piepmätze Bleischrot fressen , was hat das mit 300 gr.  Pilkern zu tun? Das wäre doch nur Populismus oder man versucht einfach teurere Produkte, die nicht jeder im Homeoffice basteln kann, in den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (1. Dezember 2019)

https://echa.europa.eu/de/registry-of-restriction-intentions/-/dislist/details/0b0236e1840159e6

Es ist nun ein Beschränkungsvorschlag geplant, der explizit Blei in der Angelausrüstung mit einschließt. 
Die Veröffentlichung des Dossiers ist für den 02.10.2020 geplant, circa zwei Jahre später würde eine solche Beschränkung dann greifen.
Bis zum 16.12.2019 können Dritte (z.B. Hersteller) noch Kommentare zu dem Beschränkungsvorschlag einreichen:
https://echa.europa.eu/de/calls-for-comments-and-evidence/-/substance-rev/24001/term


----------



## Seele (1. Dezember 2019)

Da können wir kleinen Klitschen dann gleich zusperren. Ein Armutszeugnis was die EU da wieder abliefert, nur Hindernisse werden dir in den Weg gelegt, als hätten wir es nicht schon schwer genug. 
Ich habe immer noch die Hoffnung, dass das Verbot nicht kommt, aber mehr als ein Funken Hoffnung ist das auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Dezember 2019)

@Seele 
Warum müssen dann kleine Läden dann zuschließen?


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Dezember 2019)

Mir ist es völlig Rille, die Leadfree Splitshots von Dinsmores und Anchor (!) taugen was und wenn drei kleine Pilkerschmieden dicht machen ist es für die Betreiber wirklich schade aber ansonsten - wer denkt heute noch an die ganzen Sattler und Hufschmiede die wegen des Automobils dicht machen mussten? So geht es halt ewig weiter und ganz grundsätzlich finde ich es begrüßenswert, wenn weniger blei genutzt wird, da ja auch die Herstellung nicht ganz ohne ist


----------



## Seele (1. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum müssen dann kleine Läden dann zuschließen?



Also ich spreche von mir. Ich habe Gussformen fräsen lassen, habe Blisterkarten drucken lassen mit spezifischem Gewicht drauf, habe die komplette Ausrüstung für das Bleigießen gekauft, habe zig Kilo Blei zu Hause und jetzt soll ich plötzlich alles umstellen. Das ist nicht finanzierbar. Allein wenn ich auf Zinn umstellen muss bei einem Forellenzopf schon 35 Cent mehr verlangen. Da hab ich aber noch keine neue Form fräsen lassen. Das musst du alles erst mal rein arbeiten. 
Kappen zum Huchenfischen kosten plötzlich nicht mehr 1 Euro sondern 2,50 Euro. Das zahlt dir niemand, auch da hab ich dann noch keine neue Formen fräsen lassen. 

Thema Karpfenblei das selbe. Es gibt einfach kaum echte Alternativen zu Blei für die Massenproduktion. Zudem werden die Wurfweiten drastisch sinken.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Dezember 2019)

Also Jigköpfe bleifrei sind ja schon seit Jahren am Markt, auch in Deutschland hersgestellt, und nicht teurer als bleihaltige. Das Volumen der Köpfe ist knapp ein Drittel größer bei gleichem Gewicht, nicht störend oft sogar besser.

Meine Pilker, die ich zur Zeit habe, habe ich in Dänemarkt gekauft; das mache ich immer, wenn ich dort bin, weil ich im Laden die Gespräche liebe ...
diese sind bleifrei und was was soll ich dazu sagen: Sie sind dennoch fängig! Preisunterschied? Ich denke keiner oder eben nicht spürbar.

Blinker auf Hecht oder auch MeFo habe ich eine Schachtel voll ... skandinvische bleifreie ...

Umstellen ist nicht einfach für kleine Klitschen, glaube ich dir
umdenken an sich aber tut scheinbar weh ...


----------



## Allround-Angler (1. Dezember 2019)

Übrigens ist Zinn zwar etwas weniger toxisch als Blei, richtig harmlos aber auch nicht.


----------



## Allround-Angler (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde es zur Zeit etwas seltsam: Kunststoffe werden auf Weichmacher reduziert, Klima auf CO2, Schwermetalle auf Blei.
Einige Tierarten werden gepuscht und aktiv ausgesetzt (Biber) oder sollte man sagen verpfuscht? Um andere ohne Kuschelbonus, unsere Fische, kümmert sich kein Tierschützer, die werden nach wie vor zerhäckselt in ach so umweltfreundlichen Wasserkraftanlagen.


----------



## Seele (1. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ...umdenken an sich aber tut scheinbar weh ...



Ziemlicher Käse was du da schreibst, aber du hast ja mit solchen Dingen auch nicht zu kämpfen evtl. hast du deshalb keinen Einblick in die Materie. 

Hat halt nicht jeder ne Stahlgießerei daheim....

Aber mir solls egal sein, ich muss damit mein Geld Gott sei dank nicht verdienen, der Produktvielfalt auf dem Markt wird es allerdings sehr weh tun und auch die Preise werden sich angleichen.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Dezember 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Ziemlicher Käse was du da schreibst, aber du hast ja mit solchen Dingen auch nicht zu kämpfen evtl. hast du deshalb keinen Einblick in die Materie.
> 
> Hat halt nicht jeder ne Stahlgießerei daheim....
> 
> Aber mir solls egal sein, ich muss damit mein Geld Gott sei dank nicht verdienen, der Produktvielfalt auf dem Markt wird es allerdings sehr weh tun und auch die Preise werden sich angleichen.


Übergangsweise sicherlich aber wenn die Nachfrage es her gibt wird die Vielfalt auch wieder wachsen.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Dezember 2019)

Ruhrpottkopp schrieb:


> Bis zum 16.12.2019 können Dritte (z.B. Hersteller) noch Kommentare zu dem Beschränkungsvorschlag einreichen:
> https://echa.europa.eu/de/calls-for-comments-and-evidence/-/substance-rev/24001/term



Angesichts der bisherigen Meldungen der Hersteller und Verbände ist da wohl nicht mehr viel zu machen.



> Die Holländer machen es ja vor. So könnte sich die Branche als innovativ präsentieren und würde sich die negative Presse ersparen, die mit einem Verbot einherginge. Das sieht auch der europäische Dachverband so. 2015 veröffentlichte die EFTTA ein Positionspapier, in dem sie die Industrie und Angler zu einer freiwilligen Reduktion aufrief. Offiziell unterstützt wurde das Papier von diversen nationalen Angelverbänden, der DAFV gehörte nicht dazu.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Dezember 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Ziemlicher Käse was du da schreibst, aber du hast ja mit solchen Dingen auch nicht zu kämpfen evtl. hast du deshalb keinen Einblick in die Materie.
> 
> Hat halt nicht jeder ne Stahlgießerei daheim....
> 
> Aber mir solls egal sein, ich muss damit mein Geld Gott sei dank nicht verdienen, der Produktvielfalt auf dem Markt wird es allerdings sehr weh tun und auch die Preise werden sich angleichen.



Als Käse sollte m.M.n. nicht tituliert sein, wenn jemand seine Sichtweise äußert, die Erfahrung eines Kunden, der das Angebot an bleifrei sieht und aus eigener Praxis kennt. Die Preise sind nicht bisher höher bei diesem und Nachfrage wird dieses auch nicht steigen lassen. Die Produktvielfalt bleibt bestehen, der Markt ist so groß und anpassungsfähig, Hersteller haben ihr Angebot ja auch schon angepasst und ausgerichtet.
Das Umdenken tut eben weh, bei den Kunden; für mich nicht rational nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Seele (1. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Übergangsweise sicherlich aber wenn die Nachfrage es her gibt wird die Vielfalt auch wieder wachsen.


Wenn die kleinen mal weg sind nicht mehr, weil die auch Kleinserien bauen. Wenn du heute zu mir kommst und sagst du magst 100 Winnie Pooh Jig Köpfe hast du in zwei Wochen deine Jigköpfe. Das kriegst du von keinem großen Hersteller. 

Sinnvoll wäre freiwillig bei z.B. Rundkopfjigs auf Stahl umzusteigen, denn das ist ohne Probleme möglich. Beim Feedern Körbe aus Stahl sind ach kein großes Problem. Aber ein generelles Verbot ist schon wieder Kacke.


----------



## torstenhtr (1. Dezember 2019)

In anderen Industriezweigen (u.a. Elektronik, siehe RoHS) ist Blei schon längst nicht mehr zulässig, bzw. nur in Ausnahmefällen. Eher verwunderlich, dass Angler das Material noch direkt in Gewässern einsetzen dürfen. Aus Dänemark gibt es dazu eine Studie, auch im Vergleich mehrerer Alternativmaterialien, ich schau mal, ob ich die finde. 



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Übrigens ist Zinn zwar etwas weniger toxisch als Blei, richtig harmlos aber auch nicht.



Was genau heisst das? Zinn wird in der Lebensmittelindustrie eingesetzt (u.a. Konservendosen), Blei hingegen ist ein prioritär gefährlich angesehener Stoff.



Seele schrieb:


> Thema Karpfenblei das selbe. Es gibt einfach kaum echte Alternativen zu Blei für die Massenproduktion. Zudem werden die Wurfweiten drastisch sinken.



Selbst gemessen? Mit 18g Kunststoffgewichten werden schon über 100m geworfen .. wie groß soll die Differenz sein?


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Selbst gemessen? Mit 18g Kunststoffgewichten werden schon über 100m geworfen .. wie groß soll die Differenz sein?



Hallo,

schon, aber der Vergleich hinkt etwas. Das schaffen nur die besten Castingwerfer der Welt und deren Geräte und der Wurfstil sind beim Angeln fehl am Platz bzw. nicht möglich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## torstenhtr (1. Dezember 2019)

Hatte ich schon mehrfach, bin nicht unbedingt weltbester .. und selbst einfacher Überkopfwurf 80+m damit drin. 
Argument war Wurfweite "drastisch kürzer" - überzeugt mich bisher nicht ohne Beweis. Eine Differenz wird es schon geben, aber drastisch?



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schon, aber der Vergleich hinkt etwas. Das schaffen nur die besten Castingwerfer der Welt und deren Geräte und der Wurfstil sind beim Angeln fehl am Platz bzw. nicht möglich.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon mehrfach, bin nicht unbedingt weltbester .. und selbst einfacher Überkopfwurf 80+m damit drin.



Hallo,

bist/warst Du aktiver Caster? Ich war mal einer, ist zwar schon lange her, war aber der Szene noch lange als Kampfrichter verbunden. Über 100 Meter mit dem 18 Gramm Gewicht sind nämlich schon eine Hausnummer. Immerhin liegt der Weltrekord schon seit einigen Jahren bei gut 120 Meter und Rückenwind ist nur sehr wenig zulässig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Allround-Angler (1. Dezember 2019)

@torstenhtr Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen , das auch Eratzstoffe ihre Tücken haben.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (1. Dezember 2019)

Kunststoffgewichte...reibt da nicht mit der Zeit extrem viel Mikroplastik ab?


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Kunststoffgewichte...reibt da nicht mit der Zeit extrem viel Mikroplastik ab?



Hallo,

kaum, da die nur durch die Luft fliegen. Es handelt sich um Gewichte beim Casting, nicht beim Angeln und der Abrieb beim Aufschlag auf der Wiese dürfte wirklich sehr minimal sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## daci7 (1. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bist/warst Du aktiver Caster? Ich war mal einer, ist zwar schon lange her, war aber der Szene noch lange als Kampfrichter verbunden. Über 100 Meter mit dem 18 Gramm Gewicht sind nämlich schon eine Hausnummer. Immerhin liegt der Weltrekord schon seit einigen Jahren bei gut 120 Meter und Rückenwind ist nur sehr wenig zulässig.
> 
> ...


Und gerade deswegen denke ich, dass spürbare Unterschiede nur bei Profis bemerkbar sind. Da merkt man dann den größeren Luftwiederstand bedingt durch das  bisschen mehr an Volumen. Allerdings könnten die Herren für den Sport dann eigendlich auch Wolfram (Tungsten) nehmen ... oder Gold ... dann würd auch keiner mehr seine Gewichte verlieren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich angel schon länger problemfrei bleifrei.
Bei den Grundbleie und Schrotbleie gibt es gute bleifreie Alternativen.
Es gibt aber auch Nachteile und die sind: schlechtere Verfügbarkeit, höherer Preis, und in vielen Fällen größeres Volumen des Gewichtskörpers.
Dafür sinkt aber der Bleieintrag und das ist es mir wert.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (1. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kaum, da die nur durch die Luft fliegen. Es handelt sich um Gewichte beim Casting, nicht beim Angeln und der Abrieb beim Aufschlag auf der Wiese dürfte wirklich sehr minimal sein.
> 
> ...


Ach so, ok. Dachte die werden auch beim "richtigen" Angeln eingesetzt.


----------



## torstenhtr (1. Dezember 2019)

Ja, bin aktiv im Casting. Natürlich werden Kunststoffgewichte auch zum Angeln eingesetzt, z.b. Sbirolinos, Dichte Castinggewichte ist vergleichbar mit schwimmenden Sbiros. Die Frage ist Distanz zw. Zinn <-> Blei, leichte Differenz kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber nicht drastisch. Ich denke eher, der höhere Rohstoffpreis ist der Hauptnachteil von Zinn.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> Und gerade deswegen denke ich, dass spürbare Unterschiede nur bei Profis bemerkbar sind. Da merkt man dann den größeren Luftwiederstand bedingt durch das  bisschen mehr an Volumen. Allerdings könnten die Herren für den Sport dann eigendlich auch Wolfram (Tungsten) nehmen ... oder Gold ... dann würd auch keiner mehr seine Gewichte verlieren



Hallo,

ist schon klar, beim normalen Werfen mit Spinnködern merkt man ja sehr deutlich, wie entscheidend für die Weite der Luftwiderstand und der (Rücken)wind sein kann. Wenn ich z.B. an unseren kleinen Baggersee, ca. 80 Meter breit, einen Wobbler (so um die 50 Gramm) raushaue, komme ich bei Windstille, je nach Art des Wobblers so auf 50-70 Meter. Bei mäßigem Rückenwind muss ich bei manchen schon aufpassen, dass ich nicht ins gegenüber liegende Ufer werfe.
Zum Verlieren der Gewichte noch; wenn wir da früher eins verworfen haben, mussten wir 1 DM in die Jugendkasse zahlen und das war 1960-1965 für Schüler und Azubis schon ein nennenswerter Betrag (ein normales Essen in einer Gaststätte kostete damals um die 3 DM), deshalb passten wir da schon auf. Trotzdem manchmal nicht zu vermeiden, gerade beim Weitwerfen und da dann eins finden war nicht ganz einfach.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Dezember 2019)

@Seele ich kann deine Argumente gut verstehen, aber, wenn wir mehrere Euro für Gummiköder ausgeben können, dann sollte es nach einer Übergangszeit auch drin sein, mehr für die Alternativen zu zahlen und ich gehe davon aus, das man es auch tun wird.

Eine Alternative zu Blei wäre Bismut, auch eine hohe Dichte, Schmelzpunkt unter 300°C.

Ja deutlich teurer, aber vielleicht auch zukunftsweisend.  Versuch doch mal damit zu arbeiten, wer zuerst neue Pfade beschreitet hat ja auch manchmal deutliche Vorteile.


----------



## Seele (2. Dezember 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ....wenn wir mehrere Euro für Gummiköder ausgeben können, dann sollte es nach einer Übergangszeit auch drin sein, mehr für die Alternativen zu zahlen und ich gehe davon aus, das man es auch tun wird.


Da unterschätzt du leider viele Angler. Ich bin auf Messen schon gefragt worden, nachdem ich 20% Rabatt gegeben hatte, wie viel noch geht, es sei ja schließlich Messe und die Preise so teuer.



Testudo schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal damit zu arbeiten, wer zuerst neue Pfade beschreitet hat ja auch manchmal deutliche Vorteile.


Ich mach erst mal so weiter bis das Verbot wirklich kommt. Ich muss wie gesagt meine Brötchen damit nicht verdienen, ich mach das mehr aus Spaß an der Freude und weil oft einfach auch so nette Kunden dabei sind mit denen echt nette Gespäche entstehen.
Außerdem bin ich der Einzige der die Produkte führt und herstellt. Konkurrenz also überschaubar 

Bin ja mal auf die Strafen gespannt wenn in 5 Jahren ein böser Angler am Rhein in Mannheim sitzt und ein beschichtetes BLEI-Gewicht fischt


----------



## smithie (2. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also Jigköpfe bleifrei sind ja schon seit Jahren am Markt, auch in Deutschland hersgestellt, und nicht teurer als bleihaltige.


Wo gibt's die zum gleichen Preis?

Gefundener Preisunterschied beim auf die Schnelle Googlen: ~75%
https://www.germantackle.de/Jigkopf-Rundkopf-Jig-Groesse-1-0-Haken-VMC-Barbarian-5-Stueck
https://www.germantackle.de/Bleifreier-Jigkopf-Nymphenkopf-3-Stueck-1-0




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Volumen der Köpfe ist knapp ein Drittel größer bei gleichem Gewicht, nicht störend oft sogar besser.


Das Volumen der Köpfe ist knapp ein Drittel größer bei gleichem Gewicht, nicht besser oft sogar störend!


----------



## MarkusZ (2. Dezember 2019)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Dafür sinkt aber der Bleieintrag und das ist es mir wert.



Solange nur das machst, wird das zwar nicht messbar sein, aber als Vorbild und Trendsetter aller Ehren wert.


----------



## Cleanbaits (23. Dezember 2019)

Ist jetzt zwar kein Thema fürs Angeln im Süsswasser aber für die von uns die regelmäßig im Meer fischen, in meinem Fall in Norwegen. Nachdem es mich Jahre lang geärgert hat das es keine Alternativen zu den Jigköpfen aus Blei gibt habe ich das Thema selbst in die Hand genommen. Aus meiner Sicht war es einfach nicht tragbar das man hier mit 300 gr. Bleiklumpen hantiert, die durchaus auch verloren gehen...




V4A ist nämlich eine perfekte Alternative für so was und wenn auch noch das Weichmacher belastete PVC gleich mit eliminiert wird hat man einen wirklich umweltneutralen Köder der keine Schadstoffe ans Wasser abgibt.

Skitt fiske!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (23. Dezember 2019)

@Cleanbaits 
Hört sich super an! Leider habe ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden wie Du das genau gemacht hast? Die Jigköpfe sind aus Stahl und was hast Du bei den Gummiköder geändert?


----------



## smithie (28. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also Jigköpfe bleifrei sind ja schon seit Jahren am Markt, auch in Deutschland hersgestellt, und nicht teurer als bleihaltige. Das Volumen der Köpfe ist knapp ein Drittel größer bei gleichem Gewicht, nicht störend oft sogar besser.





smithie schrieb:


> Gefundener Preisunterschied beim auf die Schnelle Googlen: ~75%
> https://www.germantackle.de/Jigkopf-Rundkopf-Jig-Groesse-1-0-Haken-VMC-Barbarian-5-Stueck
> https://www.germantackle.de/Bleifreier-Jigkopf-Nymphenkopf-3-Stueck-1-0


Magst Du uns an Deinen günstigen Bezugsquellen teilhaben lassen?

Dass der zweite Teil subjektiv ist, dürfte klar sein...


----------



## Cleanbaits (31. Dezember 2019)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> @Cleanbaits
> Hört sich super an! Leider habe ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden wie Du das genau gemacht hast? Die Jigköpfe sind aus Stahl und was hast Du bei den Gummiköder geändert?


----------



## Wurmbaader (9. Januar 2020)

Neue Info zur Gesetzgebungsplanung EU








						Blei in Munition, Kugeln und Angelgerät - ECHA
					





					echa.europa.eu


----------



## StahljigErich (28. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Sinnvoll wäre freiwillig bei z.B. Rundkopfjigs auf Stahl umzusteigen, denn das ist ohne Probleme möglich.


Dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Deshalb fische ich seit 2017 mit Stahljigs - mangels Marktangebot Marke Eigenbau - und habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Es war einiges Tüfteln und Experimentieren erforderlich, aber inzwischen klappt es gut und ich angle erfolgreich mit verschiedenen Stahlkopf-Montagen auf Zander und Co. in der Donau.


Seele schrieb:


> Hat halt nicht jeder ne Stahlgießerei daheim....


Habe ich auch nicht. Für die Herstellung reicht einfache Heimwerkerausrüstung: Schraubstock, Dremel/Flex bzw. Handmetallsäge, Feile und Zange.

Wer Interesse hat:
So sieht mein Stahljig aus (hier 10g-Stahlkopf mit 3/0-Jighaken):





So sieht meine Offsetmontage mit beweglichem Stahlkopf aus (hier 10g-Stahlkopf, 5/0-Offsethaken und 9cm-Gummifisch):





Ich halte Stahl für eine gute Alternative zu Blei, speziell bei Angelarten, bei denen größere Mengen an Blei abgerissen werden (Grund- und Jigangeln in großen Flüssen). Nicht generell, aber in vielen Fällen.

Wer einmal Stahljigs selbst testen möchte (etwas Heimwerken ist erforderlich) oder mehr über meine Erfahrungen mit Stahljigs erfahren will:
Ich habe Bauanleitungen, Bezugsquellen für die Materialien und viele weitere Infos zum Thema (zB Größenvergleiche zu Bleijigs) auf einer kleinen, privaten Stahljigs-Website veröffentlicht.

Nähere Infos siehe mein Forum-Thema 'Erfahrungen mit Stahljigs': https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/erfahrungen-mit-stahljigs.348855/


----------



## Seele (28. Februar 2020)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nicht. Für die Herstellung reicht einfache Heimwerkerausrüstung: Schraubstock, Dremel/Flex bzw. Handmetallsäge, Feile und Zange



Bei Jigs ist das kein Problem. Aber wie sieht's bei individuellen Formen aus. Meine Köpfe von den Forellenzöpfen habe ich z.B. Keine Chance. Natürlich kann ich dann auf Zamak und Zinn umsteigen, aber Stahl keine Chance.


----------



## StahljigErich (28. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Bei Jigs ist das kein Problem. Aber wie sieht's bei individuellen Formen aus. Meine Köpfe von den Forellenzöpfen habe ich z.B. Keine Chance. Natürlich kann ich dann auf Zamak und Zinn umsteigen, aber Stahl keine Chance.


Ich denke, vielleicht wäre da ein Umstieg gar nicht notwendig.

Denn vielleicht wäre ein Kompromiss in folgender Form eine gute Lösung:
1. Man steigt bei Angelarten, bei denen die größten Mengen an Blei abgerissen werden und ein Umstieg rel. leicht möglich ist (wie schon erwähnt zB Grund- und Jigangeln in großen Flüssen) auf umwelfreundliche Alternativen um. Mein Favorit ist Stahl, sowie beim Grundangeln teilweise Stein oder Beton.
2. Zugleich belässt man aber bei Angelarten, bei denen ein Umstieg schwer möglich ist und ohnehin wenig Blei abgerissen wird, bewußt das Blei. So wie das eben bei deinen Forellenköpfen vielleicht der Fall ist. Ich nehme nicht an, dass es da um große Gesamtmengen geht und die Abrisse halten sich ev. auch in Grenzen. Jedenfalls nicht vergleichbar mit dem Jigangeln in Flüssen.

Damit würde die Gesamtbleimenge wesentlich reduziert, für die Natur sollte es also besser sein und für uns Angler entsteht kein großer Nachteil. Und vielleicht ist dadurch ein totales Bleiverbot auch bei den Politikern vom Tisch, weil die Gesamtmenge gering wird und es viel wichtigere Umweltprobleme zu lösen gibt. Auch den Naturschützern würde Wind aus den Segeln genommen werden.

Ich weiß aber nicht, wieweit dieser Kompromiss realistisch ist. Und es gibt ja auch bei den Anglern die Fraktion, die meint: Ich angle mit Blei weiter wie bisher. Und erst wenn ein Bleiverbot wirklich kommt, beschäftige ich mich mit Alternativen, weil alles andere ist vorauseilender Gehorsam und der ist abzulehnen. (Diese Meinung habe ich auch hier schon gelesen.)
Ja kann man so sehen. Aber es kann auch sein, dass genau durch diese Haltung ein totales Angelbleiverbot kommt und dadurch wirklicher Schaden für uns Angler entsteht, weil es gibt eben Angelarten und -situationen, bei denen es sehr schwer ist, adequaten Ersatz zu finden.
Bei freiwilliger starker Reduktion der Gesamtmenge wäre dieser Schaden ev. zu verhindern und für die Natur sollte es auf jeden Fall besser sein. Dazu müsste man aber jetzt was tun und die Zeit nutzen, solange es noch kein totales Bleiverbot gibt.
Ist halt meine (derzeitige) Meinung.

Der Zweck meiner Stahljigs-Initiative ist in diesem Sinne eben, aufzuzeigen, dass beim Jiggen ein Umstieg auf den unproblematischen Stahl ohne Verzicht auf Angelspaß möglich ist. Nicht in allen Situationen, aber in vielen.


----------



## Seele (28. Februar 2020)

Ist mir jetzt zu viel Text. Aber für die Politiker ist das egal, entweder Blei weg oder nicht. Bisschen schwanger gibt's für die nicht.


----------



## StahljigErich (29. Februar 2020)

@Seele
Soweit ich in Vorpostings gelesen habe, stellst du selbst Jigs für den Verkauf her. Du sagst auch, dass die Herstellung von Rundkopfjigs aus Stahl kein Problem ist und es auch sinnvoll wäre, freiwillig darauf umzusteigen.

Was mich diesbezüglich interessieren würde: Stellst du schon Rundkopf-Stahljigs her oder kennst du Hersteller? Und merkst du eine Nachfrage danach?
Weil ich habe am Markt noch keine Stahljigs gefunden. Aber ich habe schon von einigen Anglern gehört: Wenn es Stahljigs zu kaufen geben würde, dann würde ich sie kaufen oder zumindest testen. Aber sie selbst herzustellen, ist mir zu (zeit)aufwändig.


----------



## Seele (29. Februar 2020)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Was mich diesbezüglich interessieren würde: Stellst du schon Rundkopf-Stahljigs her oder kennst du Hersteller? Und merkst du eine Nachfrage danach?
> Weil ich habe am Markt noch keine Stahljigs gefunden. Aber ich habe schon von einigen Anglern gehört: Wenn es Stahljigs zu kaufen geben würde, dann würde ich sie kaufen oder zumindest testen. Aber sie selbst herzustellen, ist mir zu (zeit)aufwändig.



Ich kenne weder einen Hersteller, noch stelle ich welche her noch hat mal jemand danach gefragt. Angelzeug in Deutschland muss primär billig sein. Was dir der Angler sagt und was der Angler wirklich tut ist ein riesen Unterschied. Die meisten sagen sie wollen hohe Qualität, bezahlen dafür auch gerne mehr. Wenn es allerdings soweit ist, dann ist man auch gern mit etwas weniger Qualität zufrieden.
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt für Stahljigs noch kein wirkliches Interesse, aber ich hab vor 4 Jahren immerhin schon ein paar Lagerkugeln gekauft die ich testen wollte, es kam aber nie dazu.


----------



## StahljigErich (1. März 2020)

Danke für die Infos.



Seele schrieb:


> Angelzeug in Deutschland muss primär billig sein.


Dass muss ja nicht unbedingt gegen die Stahljigs sprechen. Zumindest das Material ist ja ähnlich billig wie bei Bleijigs. Eine 10g-Stahlkugel bekommt man zu einem Endverbraucherpreis (also inkl. MwSt.) von ca. 10ct. Wieweit man da in der Fertigung auch preislich mithalten kann, weiß ich aber nicht. Aber bei Massenproduktion sollte es wohl auch machbar sein, dass Stahljgs nicht arg mehr kosten als Bleijigs.
Und es werden aktuell ja sogar Gewichte aus Wolfram (Tungsten) gekauft, obwohl die mindestens das Fünffache von Bleigewichten kosten.



Seele schrieb:


> ... ich hab vor 4 Jahren immerhin schon ein paar Lagerkugeln gekauft die ich testen wollte, es kam aber nie dazu.


Da hätte ich mir ja viel erspart, wenn du schon vor 4 Jahren Stahljigs gebaut und angeboten hättest, weil ich habe erst vor ca. 3 Jahren mit der Eigenbau-Tüftelei angefangen. 
Darf ich fragen, welche Herstellmethode du da geplant hattest? Ähnlich wie ich das mit den begrenzten Heimwerkermöglichkeiten mache oder hast du ganz andere Ideen und andere professionelle, sprich industrielle Fertigungs-Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung?

Zu> Lagerkugeln:
Für meine Zwecke haben sich ungehärtete Stahlkugeln gut bewährt. Die sind so weich, dass man sie problemlos auch mit einer Handmetallsäge bearbeiten kann. Kugeln für Kugellager sind meines Wissen hingegen gehärtet und entsprechend schwer zu bearbeiten (und ich glaube auch deutlich teurer). Zudem enthalten sie andere Metalle wie Chrom, von denen ich als Laie wieder nicht weiß, ob sie ökologisch unbedenklich sind.


----------



## Mescalero (1. März 2020)

In manchen Bereichen hat Wolfram dem Blei ohnehin schon den Rang abgelaufen. Fliegen und Nymphen werden fast nur noch mit Tungsten gebunden, Dropshot-Gewichte, Chebus usw...

Es ist nachgewiesen, dass manche Vögel so blöd sind und Blei fressen, Alternativen sind verfügbar und zwingen mich sicher nicht, fürderhin nur noch Marmeladenbrot zu essen - so egoistisch kann ich gar nicht sein als dass ich trotzdem noch Blei verwenden würde.


----------



## StahljigErich (2. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> In manchen Bereichen hat Wolfram dem Blei ohnehin schon den Rang abgelaufen. Fliegen und Nymphen werden fast nur noch mit Tungsten gebunden, Dropshot-Gewichte, Chebus usw...


Ja, finde ich gut. Aber genau in den Bereichen, in denen größere Mengen an Blei abgerissen werden (zB Grund- und Jigangeln in hängerträchtigen Flüssen) ist Wolfram mMn aus ökonomischer und auch ökologischer Sicht keine gute Alternative zu Blei. 

Ökonomisch nicht, weil viel zu teuer. Wer will und kann sich schon 15g-Jigs um ca. 5 Euro leisten, wenn man zB pro Stunde angeln mit mindestens einem Abriss rechnen muss? Ökologisch nicht, weil  - so weit mir bekannt - für die Gewinnung von Wolfram und die Herstellung von Wolfram-Jigs ein rel. großer Ressourcen- und Energieaufwand erforderlich ist, der nicht zuletzt im hohen Preis zum Ausdruck kommt.

Ich halte da Stahl nicht in allen, aber in vielen Fällen für eine bessere Alternative. Fürs Grundangeln gibt es schon Produkte aus Stahl bzw. auch aus Stein. Aber bei den Jigs setzen die Hersteller zB auf ZAMAK und Zink, aber überhaupt nicht auf Stahl - zumindest soweit ich das festgestellt habe. Weiß jemand, warum das so ist?


----------



## Seele (2. März 2020)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Dass muss ja nicht unbedingt gegen die Stahljigs sprechen. Zumindest das Material ist ja ähnlich billig wie bei Bleijigs. Eine 10g-Stahlkugel bekommt man zu einem Endverbraucherpreis (also inkl. MwSt.) von ca. 10ct. Wieweit man da in der Fertigung auch preislich mithalten kann, weiß ich aber nicht. Aber bei Massenproduktion sollte es wohl auch machbar sein, dass Stahljgs nicht arg mehr kosten als Bleijigs.
> Und es werden aktuell ja sogar Gewichte aus Wolfram (Tungsten) gekauft, obwohl die mindestens das Fünffache von Bleigewichten kosten.



Das Problem sind nicht Jigs, die sind Herstellbar. Aber was machst du bei Pilkern oder "3D-Jigköpfen"? Die Formen gibt es nicht von der Stange zu kaufen.



StahljigErich schrieb:


> Da hätte ich mir ja viel erspart, wenn du schon vor 4 Jahren Stahljigs gebaut und angeboten hättest, weil ich habe erst vor ca. 3 Jahren mit der Eigenbau-Tüftelei angefangen.
> Darf ich fragen, welche Herstellmethode du da geplant hattest? Ähnlich wie ich das mit den begrenzten Heimwerkermöglichkeiten mache oder hast du ganz andere Ideen und andere professionelle, sprich industrielle Fertigungs-Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung?
> 
> Zu> Lagerkugeln:
> Für meine Zwecke haben sich ungehärtete Stahlkugeln gut bewährt. Die sind so weich, dass man sie problemlos auch mit einer Handmetallsäge bearbeiten kann. Kugeln für Kugellager sind meines Wissen hingegen gehärtet und entsprechend schwer zu bearbeiten (und ich glaube auch deutlich teurer). Zudem enthalten sie andere Metalle wie Chrom, von denen ich als Laie wieder nicht weiß, ob sie ökologisch unbedenklich sind.



Ich hatte die einfachste Variante geplant. Schlitz flexen, Jighaken einlegen und dann mit 2K-Knete oder mit 2K-Kleber den Schlitz füllen. 

Die Lagerkugeln kannst du auch ganz einfach weich glühen, das ist kein Thema. 
Chrom enthält vor Allem Edelstahl, denn dieser wird ab 10 bis 12% Chromanteil rostfrei. Diesen nimmst du im Alltag überall her, sogar zum Kochen.


----------



## StahljigErich (3. März 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht Jigs, die sind Herstellbar.


Woran mag es dann aber liegen, dass keine Firma Stahljigs herstellt?
Stattdessen werden Jigs aus ZAMAK oder Zink angeboten. Diese Materialien sind jedoch leichter als Stahl und zudem ist vor allem ZAMAK bzgl. Umweltbelastung und Gesundheitsgefährdung mMn nicht so unbedenklich wie Stahl.

Hier ein Größenvergleich zwischen Stahl und ZAMAK:




10g-Kopf, links: Eigenbau-Stahljig, rechts: gekaufter ZAMAK-Jig


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2020)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Woran mag es dann aber liegen, dass keine Firma Stahljigs herstellt?


Weil die Bearbeitung eben aufwendig ist, was Energie, Zeit, Werkzeugverschleiß usw. betrifft.
Die Elektronikindustrie hat z.B. auf SMT umgestellt, damit sie erheblich weniger teure Löcher in die Epoxid-Platinen bohren müssen.

Jetzt soll jemand Stahl bearbeiten, wo vorher mit ein bischen Blei heiß machen und in Form gießen alles erledigt war !?
Zinkdruckguss ist immerhin nur ein Stück mehr Aufwand als Bleiguss.

Solange die Teile nicht etwa durch eine Presse/Stanze in allen Belangen sinnvoll vorgeformt werden können, wird das nichts mit Masseneinsatz.


----------



## Seele (3. März 2020)

Genau so sieht's aus. 
Schlitz Fräsen/sägen und einkleben ist viel zu aufwendig und sieht auch zu sehr nach gebastel aus, das kauft keiner wenn nebenan der hübsche Blei/Zinn/Zamak-Kopf am der Wand hängt. 
Allen Respekt von deiner Arbeit Erich. Aber glaub mir, die Angelbranche ist nicht so leicht zu begeistern wie man das oft denkt. Begeisterung löst meistens nur ein Schnäppchen eines renommierten Herstellers oder leicht bekleidete Anglerinnen aus. Der Rest muss hart verdient werden.


----------



## StahljigErich (5. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Solange die Teile nicht etwa durch eine Presse/Stanze in allen Belangen sinnvoll vorgeformt werden können, wird das nichts mit Masseneinsatz.


Ja, das sehe ich durchaus ähnlich.



Seele schrieb:


> Schlitz Fräsen/sägen und einkleben ist viel zu aufwendig und sieht auch zu sehr nach gebastel aus, das kauft keiner wenn nebenan der hübsche Blei/Zinn/Zamak-Kopf am der Wand hängt.


Wie hast in diesem Zusammenhang deine Aussage gemeint 'Das Problem sind nicht Jigs, die sind Herstellbar.', weil du siehst ja offenbar doch ein Problem?

Ein paar Anmerkungen:
- Mein Herstellvorgang ist natürlich keine marktreife Lösung für industrielle Fertigung. Ich mache das halt so, weil ich mit begrenzten Heimwerkermitteln nicht recht viel andere Möglichkeiten sehe, Stahljigs herzustellen. Aber immerhin kann man damit vollfunktionsfähige Stahljigs herstellen. Und kann jederzeit testen, ob sie was taugen, ohne auf Angebote von Herstellern warten zu müssen. Bei industrieller Fertigung könnte man die Ausnehmung in der Kugel anders vorfertigen und man kann pressen, schweißen, schmieden, löten, was weiß ich. Ob die Fertigung da viel teuer sein muss, kann ich schwer beurteilen. Das Material ist jedenfalls auch bei Stahljigs billig.

- Bei meiner Herstellweise gibt es einen Zusatzeffekt, der mMn auch einen etwas höheren Jigpreis durch Umwegrentabilität rechtfertigen würde. Denn ich klebe den Haken nicht mit 2k-Kleber ein, sondern mit einem Montagekleber, der keine sehr hohe Tragkraft hat. Der Plan ist, dass man dadurch eine Sollbruchstelle für Kopfhänger erhält, weil sich eine verklemmte Kugel bei etwa 3 bis 5kg Zug vom Jighaken lösen kann. Wodurch bei einem Kopfhänger der teure Gummiköder bzw. die ganze restliche Montage gerettet werden kann und nur die billige Stahlkugel verlorengeht. Weiters erhöht sich die effektive Angelzeit, weil man weniger mit Neumontieren beschäftigt ist. Manche Angler finden diese Idee sehr gut, andere spricht sie hingegen gar nicht an. Auch diesen Ansatz kann man bei industrieller Fertigung sicher verbessern. Mehr Infos zu allen Sollbruchstellen-Lösungen siehe Website; bitte nach 'Stahljigs' googeln.



Seele schrieb:


> Allen Respekt von deiner Arbeit Erich. Aber glaub mir, die Angelbranche ist nicht so leicht zu begeistern wie man das oft denkt.


Das Ziel meiner Initiative ist nicht primär, Hersteller zu überzeugen, Stahljigs zu bauen, darauf habe ich ohnehin kaum Einfluss. Obwohl sich immerhin schon ein Produktentwickler bei mir gemeldet hat. Er testet meine Stahljigs derzeit und zieht eine Kleinserie in Erwägung.

Mein Ziel ist hauptsächlich, anderen Anglern, die mit der Umweltverschmutzung durchs Jigangeln auch nicht glücklich sind, einen möglichen Weg aufzuzeigen, wie man die Situation verbessern könnte. Einerseits durch Stahl statt Blei und andererseits durch den Einsatz von Sollbruchstellen, wodurch man die Gesamtmüllmenge reduzieren kann. Etliche Angler hat das inzwischen angesprochen. Sie haben sich für meine Vorarbeit bedankt und testen oder verwenden inzwischen Stahljigs oder arbeiten an eigenen Ideen.


----------



## Seele (6. März 2020)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> pressen, schweißen, schmieden, löten,


Und das ist eben im Vergleich zum Gießen viel zu teuer.

Sollbruchstellen sind doch gar nicht gewollt. Warum sollte ein Hersteller dafür sorgen, dass er weniger verdient? Und dafür noch Engineering rein stecken. Die Umweltverschmutzung grenzt du auch mit Zamak und Zinn schon ein. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, die paar Gummis auf den Müll dieser Welt gesehen ist das nicht mal ein Tropfen auf einen heißen Stein, sondern noch viel weniger. 

Allein dass sich hier niemand am Thread beteiligt, zeigt schon, dass der Bedarf am Markt einfach nicht gegeben ist.

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall noch viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben. Vielleicht wird's ja irgendwann mal was.


----------



## StahljigErich (21. März 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Und sind wir mal ehrlich, die paar Gummis auf den Müll dieser Welt gesehen ist das nicht mal ein Tropfen auf einen heißen Stein, sondern noch viel weniger.


Natürlich kann man das so sehen, aber letzlich bedeutet dieses Argument doch nichts anderes, als dass die weitere Verschmutzung der Umwelt mit Müll damit gerechtfertigt wird, dass es ohnehin schon sehr viel Müll auf der Welt gibt. Ob das der richtige Ansatz ist, die ohnehin schon großen Umweltprobleme dieser Welt zu verringern? Ich glaube kaum.

Und 'die paar Gummis' aufsummiert auf alle Jigangler sind alleine in Deutschland pro Jahr viele, viele tausend Gummiköder bzw. etliche Tonnen. Bei Flussanglern ist es meines Wissens nach normal, dass sie 100 und mehr Köder pro Jahr abreissen. Und dazu kommen noch etliche Tonnen an Müll in Form von giftigem Blei. Beim Blei kenne ich diese aktuelle Zahl aus Holland. Dort wird geschätzt, dass Angler jährlich 30 Tonnen Blei in die Gewässer einbringen. Quelle: https://www.sportvisserijnederland....rtvisserij-aanzienlijk-lager-dan-geraamd.html

Und auf Eines möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang einmal hinweisen: Es gibt einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen dem Müll, der durchs Jigangeln verursacht wird und dem Müll im Alltag.
Nämlich: Den Müll im Alltag werfen wir in der Regel in die Mülltonne, mit dem Bewusstsein, dass er ordnungsgemäß entsorgt oder recycelt wird, um möglichst keinen oder möglichst geringen Schaden an der Umwelt anzurichten. Den Müll beim Jigangeln (eben die abgerissenen Gewichte und Gummiköder) hingegen werfen wir direkt in die freie Natur, und zwar unwiederbringlich. Und dieser Müll besteht zudem zu einem erheblichen Teil aus Giftstoffen wie Blei und PVC-Weichmachern.

Hier gibt es also überhaupt keine ordnungsgemäße Entsorgung. Vielmehr ist eine direkte Schädigung der Umwelt gegeben oder zumindest möglich. Jedenfalls wird sie (bewusst) in Kauf genommen oder halt einfach ignoriert. Und das machen wir mit der Natur quasi vor unserer Haustür, obwohl das gar nicht notwendig wäre.

Ich finde, hier besteht klarer Verbesserungsbedarf. Auch ein Teil der Angler sieht das so, soweit mir aus Gesprächen bekannt ist. Und diese Meinung kommt wohl nicht zuletzt auch durch die im Eingangsartikel angeführten Initiativen in verschiedenen Ländern zum Ausdruck.

Erfreulicherweise gibt es aktuell schon etliche Ansätze, es besser zu machen. Auch in der aktuellen Ausgabe einer Angelzeitschrift wird im Artikel ‚Gummis ohne Gift- Der neue Ködertrend‘ der Verbesserungsbedarf thematisiert.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2020)

Die Geschichte hinter dieser Bleivergiftung ist schon echt tragisch, auch ein Fisch ist involviert.
Daher umso mehr Hochachtung vor dem Kampfeswillen dieses Mädels. 

https://www.welt.de/regionales/nrw/...-ihren-Traum-von-den-Paralympics-kaempft.html


----------



## DenizJP (8. Januar 2021)

Respekt aber..

"
Einer dieser Dekoartikel war ein Fisch aus Metall, den sie auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft hatte. Der muss ins Wasser, dachte sie sich und legte ihn in eine Wasserkaraffe, aus der sie regelmäßig trank.

Was sie nicht wusste: Der Fisch enthielt Blei."


wer tut denn sowas???


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Januar 2021)

Eine gute Alternative wären Grundgewichte aus Zinn, einfach, billig und schnell herzustellen!
Sonst lässt sich noch Messing leicht drehen, bohren, biegen, gießen und stanzen... 
Somit sollte es für viele Angelarten Verwendung finden können! 

Wenn ich in strömenden Gewässern an die Vielzahl abgerissener Bleie denke, die sich an Steinen immer mehr abreiben, wird mir ganz anders...da die Fische Ihre Nahrung am Grund suchen! 

Bloß wenn diese schon mit Blei belastet ist? In Dänemark ist es ja schon lange bei Strafe verboten, mit Blei zu angeln, ob ein Verbot bei uns durchzusetzen und kontrollierbar ist, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Tobias85 (9. Januar 2021)

Naja Eisen ebenso und da ist die Dichte noch höher. Messing enthält wieder Kupfer, was ja nun auch nicht grade förderlich für die Unterwasserwelt ist.


----------



## rippi (9. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bloß wenn diese schon mit Blei belastet ist? In Dänemark ist es ja schon lange bei Strafe verboten, mit Blei zu angeln, ob ein Verbot bei uns durchzusetzen und kontrollierbar ist, bleibt abzuwarten.


Man darf schon noch mit Blei angeln, lediglich der Verkauf ist wirklich streng verboten. Es wird aber indirekt darum gebeten aus Rücksicht zur Natur nicht mit Blei zu angeln.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Respekt aber..
> 
> "
> Einer dieser Dekoartikel war ein Fisch aus Metall, den sie auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft hatte. Der muss ins Wasser, dachte sie sich und legte ihn in eine Wasserkaraffe, aus der sie regelmäßig trank.
> ...



Ich würde mir auch nichts in mein Teewasser o.ä. tun, von dem ich nicht genau wüsste was es eigentlich ist. Da gehören meiner Meinung nach auch keine Teeeier aus irgendwelchem _"Chinaplaste"_ rein. Aber irgendeinen unbekannten Gegenstand vom Flohmarkt ins Trinkwasser zu tun, also wirklich nicht. Alleine die Idee finde ich schon relativ befremdlich.

Das ist ja das Tragische an dem Fall mit diesem Mädel. Nichts Böses ahnend bzw. wohl auch reichlich naiv hat sie sich mit Anfang 20 diesen ollen Dekofisch in die Wasserkaraffe getan und ein paar Jahre später verliert sie wegen dieser Kleinigkeit beide Füße. Das finde ich schon ganz schön heftig.

Auch oder vielleicht gerade wenn man nicht um die Giftigkeit gewisser Stoffe weiß, soll man immer eine gesunde Vorsicht an den Tag legen. Aber ist sie deshalb selbst schuld an diesem Unglück? Ich glaube nicht, das kann man wohl eher als Schicksal bezeichnen. Krass ist dieser Fall allemal.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Januar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja Eisen ebenso und da ist die Dichte noch höher. Messing enthält wieder Kupfer, was ja nun auch nicht grade förderlich für die Unterwasserwelt ist.



In Antifouling-Anstriche, für den Unterwasserbereich von Booten & Schiffen, wird gerne Kupferpulver gerührt.
Eben damit sich keine Muscheln und solches Getier am Rumpf festsetzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2021)

Alleine das, was da in Anstrichmenge und Kontaktfläche auf die großen Schiffte und dann die kleinen Schiffe kommt ...
und dann die paar Kügelchen der Angler?

Ich gehe mal alleine mit ein bischen Überschlagsrechnung davon aus, dass alleine der Rhein mehr in einer Stunde im Abwasser befördert (Sandoz, Bayer, BASF usw.), als alle Angler in einem Jahr zu hinterlassen bzw. freisetzen schaffen. Weil freiwillig versenkt keiner seine Bleie.

Trotzdem gilt natürlich vermeiden was nur geht.


----------



## Tobias85 (9. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Weil freiwillig versenkt keiner seine Bleie.


Wenn man sich anguckt, was so mancher Gummifischangler an den großen Strömen so im Wasser versenkt, dann habe ich teils einen anderen Eindruck


----------



## hanzz (9. Januar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich anguckt, was so mancher Gummifischangler an den großen Strömen so im Wasser versenkt, dann habe ich teils einen anderen Eindruck


2020 waren es nicht mehr als 5 Köder.


----------



## Tobias85 (10. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> 2020 waren es nicht mehr als 5 Köder.


Ich meine ja auch nicht alle. Aber ich hab schon Dinge gelesen, wo einzelne Angler da von mehreren Bleiköpfen pro Stunde(!) geschrieben haben.  In dem Fall grenzt dasja fast schon an Absicht, wenn man - so wie die meisten eben - auch anders angeln und weniger versenken kann.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

nehmt Gold, oxidiert nicht und ist etwa gleich schwer wie Tungsten (Wolfram). Außerdem sieht es gut aus. Das rechtfertigt doch den etwas höheren Preis.

Duck und wech

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (10. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> nehmt Gold, oxidiert nicht und ist etwa gleich schwer wie Tungsten (Wolfram).


Gold ist doch mehr was für Fliegenfischer, die angeln ja gern mit Goldkopfnymphen.

Für  für die Jigkopfherstellung hat Gold schon Nachteile.

Der Schmelzpunkt ist über 1000 °C , da wird das mit dem Selbergießen schwieriger.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Gold ist doch mehr was für Fliegenfischer, die angeln ja gern mit Goldkopfnymphen.
> 
> Für  für die Jigkopfherstellung hat Gold schon Nachteile.
> 
> Der Schmelzpunkt ist über 1000 °C , da wird das mit dem Selbergießen schwieriger.


Hallo,

ja aber bei dem Materialpreis fällt der Unterschied von selbstgegossenen Köpfen zu gekauften kaum ins Gewicht .
Aus meiner Zeit als Goldsucher habe ich noch so 30 Gramm zuhause. Die haben nichts gekostet, hätte ich schon mal einen günstigen Einstieg.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Nick*Rivers (15. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Zeit als Goldsucher habe ich noch so 30 Gramm zuhause.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos


Wo wohnst du noch mal?

Ich habe mir vorgenommen, u.a. ab diesem Jahr, kein einziges Bleiprodukt mehr für die Angelei zu kaufen und auf Alternativen umzusteigen.
Meine Restbestände werde ich aber noch einsetzen. Vor Jahren habe ich angefangen, beschichtete Blei/Köder zu kaufen. Hauptgrund sind neben der Umwelt vor allem auch meine Kinder, die immer öfters mit zum Angeln kommen. Blei ist giftig und darf nicht in die falschen Hände gelangen.
Mir liegt sehr viel an dem Hobby und die Vorstellung, selbst mit Verursacher einer angelfreien Zukunft zu sein, gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht!


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Januar 2021)

Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du noch mal?
> 
> Ich habe mir vorgenommen, u.a. ab diesem Jahr, kein einziges Bleiprodukt mehr für die Angelei zu kaufen und auf Alternativen umzusteigen.
> Meine Restbestände werde ich aber noch einsetzen. Vor Jahren habe ich angefangen, beschichtete Blei/Köder zu kaufen. Hauptgrund sind neben der Umwelt vor allem auch meine Kinder, die immer öfters mit zum Angeln kommen. Blei ist giftig und darf nicht in die falschen Hände gelangen.
> Mir liegt sehr viel an dem Hobby und die Vorstellung, selbst mit Verursacher einer angelfreien Zukunft zu sein, gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht!


Hallo.

wohnen tue ich in Mittelfranken. Das Gold stammt aus einer, vermutlich nicht ganz legalen, Schürfung im Norden Finnlands, anno 1975. Dort hatte ich, im Gegensatz zu meiner Goldsuche in der Fontanne (im Emmental, in der Schweiz) nicht nur ein paar kleine Goldflitter (2-3 Gramm) gefunden, sondern schon relativ viel in doch kurzer Zeit.
Das mit dem Blei war früher noch weitaus problematischer. Die größte "Bleischleuder" wer jahrzehntelang die Bleibeimischung beim Benzin.
Da ich überwiegend Fliegenfischer bin und in zweiter Linie Spinnfischer auf Hecht und da nur selten Gummifsche einsetze, hält sich mein Bleiverbrauch schon seit Jahrzehnten sehr in Grenzen.
Wenn ich allerdings daran denke, dass ich als Kind sogar eine zeitlang mit Quecksilber gespielt habe . Was hat man da nicht alles für einen Mist gemacht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Seele (15. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich allerdings daran denke, dass ich als Kind sogar eine zeitlang mit Quecksilber gespielt habe . Was hat man da nicht alles für einen Mist gemacht.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Thermometer auf der Straße kaputt machen war schon ne feine Sache


----------



## yukonjack (15. Januar 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Thermometer auf der Straße kaputt machen war schon ne feine Sache


besser wie im Arxxch zu vergessen..........


----------



## Seele (15. Januar 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> esser wie im Arxxch zu vergessen..........


Ihr hattet ja komische Sitten....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich allerdings daran denke, dass ich als Kind sogar eine zeitlang mit Quecksilber gespielt habe . Was hat man da nicht alles für einen Mist gemacht.
> s


Ner Menge Leute hat man das sogar in die Zähne gepfriemelt ..


----------



## Nick*Rivers (16. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> wohnen tue ich in Mittelfranken. Das Gold stammt aus einer, vermutlich nicht ganz legalen, Schürfung im Norden Finnlands, anno 1975.



Was man findet kann man behalten 
Gold suchen wäre eine weitere Alternative, wenn die Meerforellen mal wieder nicht wollen. Für Donnerkeile habe ich bald keinen Platz mehr und leider ist der Kurs dort pro Gramm etwas schlechter.
Zu dem Thema Jugendsünden. Als kleiner Steppke haben wir oft die Bleischrote mit den Zähnen zusammengedrückt, wenn wir mal wieder die Zange vergessen hatten.


----------



## tibulski (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

anbei ein Update mit den neusten Entwicklungen in der EU: https://dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/447-verwendung-von-blei-beim-angeln 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Meefo 46 (16. Februar 2021)

Moin ;Wir Unterhalten uns hier über Blei auch in der  Ostsee und dann diese Schlagzeile,








						Erhöhte Werte: Radioaktives Uran in der Ostsee entdeckt
					

In der Ostsee wurde ein erhöhter Anteil an Uran-236 entdeckt. Noch ist die Quelle unbekannt, aber es gibt Vermutungen.




					www.nordschleswiger.dk
				




Das wäre doch mal ne Massnahme für unsere Sager.


----------



## michael0801 (16. Februar 2021)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wieder mehr mit Stein geangelt wird. Zumindest als Ersatz für Grundblei eine Alternative die nicht weh tut.


----------

